# My garden/ river  birds.



## eggyg

As some as you know I’m bird mad and since I got a proper camera for my birthday last month I’ve been honing my skills and got some fairly decent photos. ( I think) Here’s a few for your perusal, most are from my garden with a few I’ve taken on our daily walks down our local river. Hope you like them. 
Longtailed tit.
Reed bunting ( male)
Dipper
Goldfinch
Great tit
Blue tit
Robin
Greater spotted woodpecker ( male)
Greenfinch ( male)
Young dunnock


----------



## Ditto

Fabulous photos.  I never seem to 'see' birds, but I did see a green one the other day. I don't encourage them because of our hunter cat. I was very surprised when two made a nest in the silver birch. How come the one on the log in the river didn't fly away, did he not see you?


----------



## Thebearcametoo

Lovely. I love dippers. I miss seeing them.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Fabulous photos.  I never seem to 'see' birds, but I did see a green one the other day. I don't encourage them because of our hunter cat. I was very surprised when two made a nest in the silver birch. How come the one on the log in the river didn't fly away, did he not see you?


Dippers are very fast but he was busy “ fishing” I think. Plus he wasn’t as near as you think, my camera has a brilliant zoom. We get cats in our garden but the sparrow hawk is a bigger predator.


----------



## ColinUK

Saw this beauty on my walk today. Also saw it snuffle a moorhen chick but that’s nature!


----------



## eggyg

ColinUK said:


> Saw this beauty on my walk today. Also saw it snuffle a moorhen chick but that’s nature!View attachment 14319


On our walk two herons flew right over our heads. Didn’t see where they landed. Only managed one photo of a heron so far but it was too far away. I’ll get one very soon I hope.


----------



## SB2015

Thajns for the lovely photos @eggyg.  Dippers are so sweet and well named.

We woke about two weeks ago to find a heron in our pond.  It had obviously enjoyed its easy breakfast as we were missing some fish, but still have a good few.  Some wires have ensured that they no longer have a way to walk into the pond and have not had a return visit.

It was lovely to see Springwatch back today.


----------



## Docb

All this guff about tweety birds.  Round here we have got proper birds.  Anyone want to argue?


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> View attachment 14320
> 
> All this guff about tweety birds.  Round here we have got proper birds.  Anyone want to argue?


Rooks frighten the life out of me. A one landed on the feeder right outside my patio doors and stared right at me! I don’t mind the smaller corvid, jackdaws are very intelligent birds. Garden is full of them.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Rooks frighten the life out of me. A one landed on the feeder right outside my patio doors and stared right at me! I don’t mind the smaller corvid, jackdaws are very intelligent birds. Garden is full of them.


A couple of rooks have found our feeder. And found out how to liberate food from it. They swing on it to spill the sunflower hearts on the ground, then go down to hoover them up. Luckily they haven’t managed to get anything out of the mesh metal feeder, so some small birds can still get a feed, but they can empty the other one out overnight.


----------



## Docb

I have a Victorian cookery book that has several pages of recipes for rook.  Could put a few up if that would help.


----------



## mikeyB

Rooks are a protected species in our more enlightened times, I’m afraid Docb. Though you might be able to convince the police that you are starving because of lockdown, in this era of picking and choosing which laws you obey


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Rooks are a protected species in our more enlightened times, I’m afraid Docb. Though you might be able to convince the police that you are starving because of lockdown, in this era of picking and choosing which laws you obey


I didn’t know that Mike. The farmers round here are obviously Dominic Cummings fans,  as on our walks there’s a few dead ones hanging on fences. I’ve never understood that, not quite sure corvids are that clever they see them and think they’d better stop picking lambs eyes out!


----------



## Jodee

Just wonderful  thanks eggyg 

I have been observing Mr Blackbird with his delicacy of young slugs, he is rolling them back and forth, I am thinking is he doing that to get the soil off or to stun the slug or make dizzy so it doesn't produce slime before swallowing it. 

from previous years


----------



## Jodee

Docb said:


> All this guff about tweety birds.  Round here we have got proper birds.  Anyone want to argue?



Sharing the neighbourhood with Rooks, Crows, Jackdaws and all other birds.  The crows are the ones that talk the most here, they were having a great conversation with the jackdaws on the roof they other day having a real go anyone would think they were talking politics 

The rooks are scared of me  unlike the crows - highly intelligent


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I didn’t know that Mike. The farmers round here are obviously Dominic Cummings fans,  as on our walks there’s a few dead ones hanging on fences. I’ve never understood that, not quite sure corvids are that clever they see them and think they’d better stop picking lambs eyes out!


Rooks or crows? Crows are more likely to be the culprits pecking lambs eyes. Farmers sometimes don’t like rooks, though, because although they eat harmful grubs that attack the roots of plants (like leatherjackets, otherwise known as daddy long legs larvae) they trample all over newly sprouted seedlings with their big feet in the process.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Rooks or crows? Crows are more likely to be the culprits pecking lambs eyes. Farmers sometimes don’t like rooks, though, because although they eat harmful grubs that attack the roots of plants (like leatherjackets, otherwise known as daddy long legs larvae) they trample all over newly sprouted seedlings with their big feet in the process.


Definitely rooks with the white “nose”. Although they scare me I don’t like the thought of them being shot.


----------



## mikeyB

It’s easier in the highlands of Scotland, all the crows are hooded crows, same species but predominantly grey with black heads. Rooks and Ravens are seriously black. Ravens are big birds. The only other corvid that could be confused is in coastal areas in Cornwall, Wales and south west Scotland where you will find choughs, but they are easy to spot with a longer red beak and distinctive red legs.

 As I said above, they are all protected. You need a licence to shoot corvids, and you can only get that if you can demonstrate real risk or damage, which is actually minimal in the great scheme of things.

On the Isle of Mull, the problem wasn’t crows pecking out lamb’s eyes, it was the Sea Eagles flying off with the whole lamb. The farmers didn’t mind, they were compensated with more money than the lamb would ever be worth. That’s also why you don’t see anyone on Mull with a small dog that gets the run of the garden. They don’t compensated, mind, anybody with a small dog is an incomer and serve ‘em right.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lovely pics!

We used to have a good few house sparrows around our way, along with blue tits, great tits, long tailed, goldfinches, robins, blackbirds, jays, and even occasionally when the weather went cold, a sparrowhawk or flock of field fares and redwings. But over the past 5 years or more the cat population on our street has risen exponentially (from 2-3 on the whole street to multiple houses with multiple cats and one with 6 in it), plus I suspect the house that used to be home to the sparrows must have had its roof fixed.

I still put seed out, but we are lucky to get 1-2 birds in the garden a week now, rather than dozens each day. I really miss them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> it was the Sea Eagles flying off with the whole lamb. The farmers didn’t mind, they were compensated with more money than the lamb would ever be worth. That’s also why you don’t see anyone on Mull with a small dog that gets the run of the garden.


----------



## grovesy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely pics!
> 
> We used to have a good few house sparrows around our way, along with blue tits, great tits, long tailed, goldfinches, robins, blackbirds, jays, and even occasionally when the weather went cold, a sparrowhawk or flock of field fares and redwings. But over the past 5 years or more the cat population on our street has risen exponentially (from 2-3 on the whole street to multiple houses with multiple cats and one with 6 in it), plus I suspect the house that used to be home to the sparrows must have had its roof fixed.
> 
> I still put seed out, but we are lucky to get 1-2 birds in the garden a week now, rather than dozens each day. I really miss them


I read an article in a garden magazine a year or so ago that said that research suggests that even cats a rew doors away can deter the birds.


----------



## Sally W

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Lovely pics!
> 
> We used to have a good few house sparrows around our way, along with blue tits, great tits, long tailed, goldfinches, robins, blackbirds, jays, and even occasionally when the weather went cold, a sparrowhawk or flock of field fares and redwings. But over the past 5 years or more the cat population on our street has risen exponentially (from 2-3 on the whole street to multiple houses with multiple cats and one with 6 in it), plus I suspect the house that used to be home to the sparrows must have had its roof fixed.
> 
> I still put seed out, but we are lucky to get 1-2 birds in the garden a week now, rather than dozens each day. I really miss them


I counted 22 baby sparrows in our garden last week Mike & we had 40+ sparrows before the recent additions & blue tits, great tits, goldfinches & blackbirds aplenty. What changed it for me was buying suet pellets with meal worms & insects from Ivel Valley. They love them. 20kg have lasted just 4 weeks during lockdown. So they cost a fortune but so worth it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally W said:


> I counted 22 baby sparrows in our garden last week Mike & we had 40+ sparrows before the recent additions & blue tits, great tits, goldfinches & blackbirds aplenty. What changed it for me was buying suet pellets with meal worms & insects from Ivel Valley. They love them. 20kg have lasted just 4 weeks during lockdown. So they cost a fortune but so worth it!



Great tip! I have tried various fat-based ones in the past, but they’ve always just gone manky before the birds discovered them 

perhaps the mealworms are the magic ingredient I needed


----------



## grovesy

I found differnt things work at different times.


----------



## eggyg

I am buying suet blocks at the moment flavoured with meal worms or fruit. All the birds are going crazy for them. Even the woodpecker, I think they like the fat for their babies. We have loads of baby starlings at the minute. How many baby starlings can you fit in a bird bath?


----------



## Ditto

LOL them birds have obviously never heard of social distancing. Reminds me of a Perishers cartoon in the Mirror back in the day, swimming bath full of kids in high summer and Wellington looking down and asking is there actually any water in there?


----------



## nonethewiser

Wife is fanatical about feeding birds, nest boxes feeders bird table water baths. 

Get rich variety of birds in garden, can fill seed feeders up on night be all gone following morning, seem to go for seeds & fat balls more than peanut feeders, got cats around us so dont put food on lawn.


----------



## eggyg

nonethewiser said:


> Wife is fanatical about feeding birds, nest boxes feeders bird table water baths.
> 
> Get rich variety of birds in garden, can fill seed feeders up on night be all gone following morning, seem to go for seeds & fat balls more than peanut feeders, got cats around us so dont put food on lawn.


Our peanuts aren’t going at the moment. Same as you, I can fill the feeders one day and they’re empty the next day. I buy all my bird feed at Blendbetter at Westlinton, it’s very reasonable and they have a good choice, also good for feeders too. It does help that daughter number 1 works there and I get discount!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Our peanuts aren’t going at the moment.


Ours are only going slowly, but we did have Woody on them the other day. Haven't seen him for ages.


----------



## Gruers

eggyg said:


> As some as you know I’m bird mad and since I got a proper camera for my birthday last month I’ve been honing my skills and got some fairly decent photos. ( I think) Here’s a few for your perusal, most are from my garden with a few I’ve taken on our daily walks down our local river. Hope you like them.
> Longtailed tit.
> Reed bunting ( male)
> Dipper
> Goldfinch
> Great tit
> Blue tit
> Robin
> Greater spotted woodpecker ( male)
> Greenfinch ( male)
> Young dunnock


Very nice pics well done


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ours are only going slowly, but we did have Woody on them the other day. Haven't seen him for ages.


Our woodies disappeared for months but started appearing a few weeks ago, Mrs Woody is getting really confident and is regularly coming down to the suet feeder right outside my patio doors. She’s got a beak full of suet here, obviously for her youngster. It looks like she’s looking right at me here.


----------



## eggyg

Gruers said:


> Very nice pics well done


Thank you. I’m getting better, never had a “ real” camera before and I’m just using auto at the moment.


----------



## Toucan

Our 'Woody' has also now re-appeared, and generally a lot more birds around the feeders again.

There is a family of blue tits, that flit about in the tree. This morning I think a couple of them were being 'trained' in how to use the feeder. They perched on the top of the feeder, whilst a parent picked out bits and took up to them. Then the parent disappeared, and eventually one of the youngsters plucked up courage and came down on to the feeder, but didn't get the idea that it had to pull bits out. - Then next doors cat appeared, a bird alarm went off, and they all flew away.
Perhaps there will be another training session tomorrow.


----------



## eggyg

Got a cracker today. Went down our local river to try and spot the dipper. He is usually there every time we go, he wasn’t on Monday but thought it was a one off. But I sat for ages today and no sign but I did get this grey wagtail I’ve been trying to photograph since March. He sat very still for me today.


----------



## nonethewiser

eggyg said:


> Our peanuts aren’t going at the moment. Same as you, I can fill the feeders one day and they’re empty the next day. I buy all my bird feed at Blendbetter at Westlinton, it’s very reasonable and they have a good choice, also good for feeders too. It does help that daughter number 1 works there and I get discount!



Up until last November bought dog food from Blendbetter, dog been put on prescription diet by Vet so have to buy food online.

Enjoying pics you posted, we occasionally get woodpecker on holly tree, plenty to be seen in local woods.


----------



## brisr949

Absolutely lovely photos, the robin one is really gorgeous..glad i opened this thread now.


----------



## Docb

In my quest to redress the balance, and to let all know that the world is not inhabited by tweety things, here is another picture of some proper hard birds.

PS..  Eggyg, took it at full zoom on my Lumix, could hardly see the things with naked eye.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> View attachment 14362
> 
> In my quest to redress the balance, and to let all know that the world is not inhabited by tweety things, here is another picture of some proper hard birds.
> 
> PS..  Eggyg, took it at full zoom on my Lumix, could hardly see the things with naked eye.


I too have a LUMIX. I don’t just take tweety birds, although they are my faves, would love to see a sea eagle though. Here’s my big birds! ( and their babies)  Snap!


----------



## eggyg

@ColinUK I got a heron! Had an evening walk today and spotted this lovely chap or lady. It stayed very still for ages, took quite a few photos but settled on this one.


----------



## Vicsetter

managed to get one of our nuthatch family. they grab 2 or 3 sunflower seeds and fly off. the Robins have. deserted the seed feeder and are attacking the lawn, so tgat must be feeding the young. incredible bird song from the Robins. peanuts don't seem to be touched, so either they are too old or not the right food. too many crows around here for fat blocks. get my seed on-line from maltbys.


----------



## Robin

We were trying out a new walk today (which involves driving to the next village where I shop, and walking the next bit of the Oxfordshire Way). My brain was just trying to make sense of the fact that I was looking at a bird with the head of a great tit and the body of a sparrow, separated by a white line, when I thought of @eggyg and exclaimed 'That's a Reed Bunting!' Sorry, no pics, I forgot to take my camera with me.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We were trying out a new walk today (which involves driving to the next village where I shop, and walking the next bit of the Oxfordshire Way). My brain was just trying to make sense of the fact that I was looking at a bird with the head of a great tit and the body of a sparrow, separated by a white line, when I thought of @eggyg and exclaimed 'That's a Reed Bunting!' Sorry, no pics, I forgot to take my camera with me.


Oh exciting. Ours have disappeared from the garden but saw one on our walk last night. They are such a handsome bird.


----------



## eggyg

Escargot monsieur? The thrushes love a snail or two, keeps them off our hostas anyways. I’m thinking this is a mistle thrush rather than a song thrush but not 100% certain. Any thoughts?


----------



## silentsquirrel

eggyg said:


> Escargot monsieur? The thrushes love a snail or two, keeps them off our hostas anyways. I’m thinking this is a mistle thrush rather than a song thrush but not 100% certain. Any thoughts?


OH agrees, more like mistle than song.


----------



## eggyg

silentsquirrel said:


> OH agrees, more like mistle than song.


Thank OH for that. I was almost 100% but they are so similar apart from size.


----------



## trophywench

I was actually shocked yesterday when I looked out of the patio door into the back garden and saw a magpie.  Not that magpies are that rare you understand, but its plumage was utterly dazzling - the black was really inky black rather than dull and dusty and the white was 'Omo white' in contrast.


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> I was actually shocked yesterday when I looked out of the patio door into the back garden and saw a magpie.  Not that magpies are that rare you understand, but its plumage was utterly dazzling - the black was really inky black rather than dull and dusty and the white was 'Omo white' in contrast.


I have literally just thought the same thing, we’ve a one visiting everyday at the moment but unfortunately he is after baby chicks so I chase him. He comes to the same spot everyday, under the apple tree and near the hedge so obviously looking for nests.


----------



## trophywench

That's exactly why we often see them in our garden, we used to have robins, blackbirds and all sorts nesting but they've all been chased off by the monochrome murderers over the years so even the ruddy pigeons no longer bother.  Whilst it's lovely to see a kestrel too - we had one last year - I'd rather not at this time of year thanks.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We were trying out a new walk today (which involves driving to the next village where I shop, and walking the next bit of the Oxfordshire Way). My brain was just trying to make sense of the fact that I was looking at a bird with the head of a great tit and the body of a sparrow, separated by a white line, when I thought of @eggyg and exclaimed 'That's a Reed Bunting!' Sorry, no pics, I forgot to take my camera with me.


Did you see Springwatch last night? They had a camera on a reed buntings nest. Both parents feed them, the female is very dull compared to the male. Easily confused with a sparrow. I’m 99% certain we’ve had a couple
of females. I spotted them with my binoculars otherwise you couldn’t tell from a distance.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Did you see Springwatch last night? They had a camera on a reed buntings nest. Both parents feed them, the female is very dull compared to the male. Easily confused with a sparrow. I’m 99% certain we’ve had a couple
> of females. I spotted them with my binoculars otherwise you couldn’t tell from a distance.


Ooh, I missed it. Saved my TV viewing for Sewing Bee. Will have to iplayer it.


----------



## eggyg

A couple of weeks ago on one of my river walks, I spotted, from about 50 yards away, a bird I didn’t recognise. I took a ropey photo and took note of size, habits and asked the question in a birdwatching group I belong to on FB. A common sandpiper was the answer, I was very excited. Today at another river, I spotted another one but closer so got some slightly better photos. I can’t believe I’ve spotted a bird I have never seen before, twice in as many weeks.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Robin said:


> Rooks or crows? Crows are more likely to be the culprits pecking lambs eyes.


Magpies are sods for that as well


----------



## eggyg

Another tweety bird especially for you @Docb. Baby blue tit. Adorable.


----------



## Docb

Here are some proper birds, what's more they float and they have got proper natty head adornment, phoo-ee to a few blue feathers.  Mind you they must be a bit stupid because they choose to float on Preston Dock.

Was watching a couple of rooks or crows mobbing a buzzard this afternoon but too far away to get any sort of picture.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> View attachment 14458
> 
> Here are some proper birds, what's more they float and they have got proper natty head adornment, phoo-ee to a few blue feathers.  Mind you they must be a bit stupid because they choose to float on Preston Dock.
> 
> Was watching a couple of rooks or crows mobbing a buzzard this afternoon but too far away to get any sort of picture.


They are very regal like. Some sort of grebe? We get quite a few buzzards round here and the tweety birds all start going mad!


----------



## Docb

I'm pretty sure they are great crested grebes.  For some reason, they seem to like Preston dock, they are often seen on there.


----------



## Robin

Docb said:


> I'm pretty sure they are great crested grebes.  For some reason, they seem to like Preston dock, they are often seen on there.


Isn’t it Preston Marina these days? A far cry from the Preston Dock where OH did all his ship-spotting as a lad. Last time we went for a walk there it was all fancy waterside apartments, no wonder they’ve got fancy birds to match! (yes, I think they are Great Crested grebes, we get them on the lake at Blenheim Palace near here, they must like upmarket lakes).


----------



## Docb

As far as I am concerned it's Preston Dock!  Yes, a lot of building has gone on but it is beginning to get a bit of a run-down look to it.  Some of the building was crammed in and not to a particularly high standard.  

You are near Blenheim Palace?  I was bought up in Chipping Norton and the area around Woodstock was part of my old stamping ground - but that was long ago.  Doubt if I would recognise much of it these days.


----------



## Robin

Docb said:


> As far as I am concerned it's Preston Dock!  Yes, a lot of building has gone on but it is beginning to get a bit of a run-down look to it.  Some of the building was crammed in and not to a particularly high standard.
> 
> You are near Blenheim Palace?  I was bought up in Chipping Norton and the area around Woodstock was part of my old stamping ground - but that was long ago.  Doubt if I would recognise much of it these days.


Haven’t walked round Preston Dock for about 15 years, OH's mother still lived near, but is no longer with us. I live between Chippy and Woodstock, Kids went to Chippy school. We’ve been here 35 years, and it’s changed a lot in our time, a lot more houses but fewer shops.


----------



## Docb

Went to Chippy School when it was the original Grammar School - I believe you can still see the original footprint within all the new buildings - after primary school in Enstone.  Not really been round that area lately.


----------



## Contused

We were visited by a family of Long-tailed Tits recently. These photographs were the best of a large bunch taken through the kitchen window. The trouble with these birds is that they rarely pose properly!


----------



## eggyg

Contused said:


> We were visited by a family of Long-tailed Tits recently. These photographs were the best of a large bunch taken through the kitchen window. The trouble with these birds is that they rarely pose properly!


Ooh lucky you. My favourite tit. We go through phases where we have them in the garden everyday for weeks then they disappear for months. I once counted seven on one of my feeders but too late to grab my camera as I was cleaning my teeth! Spotted one or two recently down our local river. Gorgeous.


----------



## Robin

Our long tailed tits are seasonal too, and have made themselves scarce at the moment. Our goldfinches are back, though, and brought a baby with them to the feeder yesterday.


----------



## Drummer

We have been living here for 40 years and for the first time there are jays flying around the house.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Drummer said:


> We have been living here for 40 years and for the first time there are jays flying around the house.


Attractive birds, but bad news for the little birds.


----------



## trophywench

silentsquirrel said:


> Attractive birds, but bad news for the little birds.



Yep, vermin. 100% legal to shoot them (ie. within the normal shooting Laws in the UK, so not simply 'anywhere' same as other vermin)

… and yet they are such attractive looking birds.


----------



## Docb

I am a little bemused by what is called vermin in the animal kingdom.  Like beauty, it's all in the eye of the beholder. 

People go on about the Red Kite as if it is some sort of avian God.  Doubt if any of the other birds in the areas they have become endemic would support that classification.


----------



## KARNAK

Although I live in an apartment on the seafront we have our fair share of different birds, obviously seagulls galore.
Had the window cleaners around yesterday I think they need to come back today, crows everywhere and we have a couple who knock on the doors for their breakfast.

Can`t upload any pictures there`s a problem my end, can`t believe I missed this thread so interesting and informative.
We have large gardens all around the complex and also keep chickens not like @stephknits, normal ones. Behind us is a park with fresh water rivers fed from Dartmoor, mostly Mallard Ducks are in them kids love it. Male Blackbirds and Robins are very abundant lets forget the seagulls, Grebes are common on the harbour the larger boats are getting ready to go into the water and hopefully be able to earn some money.

I`ll get some photo`s uploaded as soon as I can folks, thanks for a lovely thread.


----------



## Contused

My wife and I visited WWT Slimbridge in the early years of the project to restore wild Cranes to our wetlands. Over the course of a few visits we saw how the  crane chicks were reared in virtually wild conditions until some were sufficiently mature to be released…











Since then there has been further releases into the Somerset wetlands, where some pairs have been breeding successfully.


----------



## Ditto

Fabulous photos. I luv the little bird looking at the camera! 

Jays are vermin? Why though? I think the only thing on Earth that is vermin is us.


----------



## eggyg

Contused said:


> My wife and I visited WWT Slimbridge in the early years of the project to restore wild Cranes to our wetlands. Over the course of a few visits we saw how the  crane chicks were reared in virtually wild conditions until some were sufficiently mature to be released…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then there has been further releases into the Somerset wetlands, where some pairs have been breeding successfully.


Beautiful, did you see Springwatch on Friday? The Knepp Estate in Sussex has reintroduced storks in the UK after 600 years! Wow! If you go to Silves in the Algarve they are everywhere, they nest on chimney pots all over the town. There wasn’t as many last year as had been on previous visits as they’d built an Aldi where there had previously been derelict buildings. I was mesmerised by them. We were lucky enough to see babies last year as we went in March.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> Fabulous photos. I luv the little bird looking at the camera!<snip>


That was very much a coincidence, but a great bonus!


----------



## Contused

eggyg said:


> Beautiful, did you see Springwatch on Friday? The Knepp Estate in Sussex has reintroduced storks in the UK after 600 years!<snip>


Aarrgghh! I saw them mentioned, I think, at the start of the programme, but missed them later. However, a little bit of research has led me to the project website, and a clip from BBC Springwatch… White storks are back!

I have a vague recollection of seeing some storks at the Cotswold Wildlife Park some three or four years ago when we were on grandparent duty with our grandsons. Unfortunately, no photographs


----------



## trophywench

@Ditto -The diet of Jays includes acorns, insects, birds eggs and baby birds.

Used not to see them so much in normal gardens cos they were too busy feeding their faces in places they breed pheasants and other such delicatessen venues.  However like all of us they have now broadened their palates and decided they quite like the taste of all sorts of other birds ….. they are excellent mimics so do the sneaking up on nests by pretending to be a non threatening species.

Not exactly best friend material.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> Not exactly best friend material.



I've always had a bit of a soft spot for them because of the way they look. I didn't know they were such homewreckers.

Beautiful to look at. Hardly see any round these parts.


----------



## Ditto

I wouldn't know one if I fell over it, I think I was mixing them up with housemartins which we used to have under our roof. Today a Robin came up to me and because it saw the Robin a Sparrow came and then a Woodpigeon and a Squirrel. I was on a roll. My daughter's house which overlooks a park is great for wildlife. My daughter puts custard creams out for them. The Squirrels sometimes come right up to the patio doors and put their paws on the glass looking in.


----------



## eggyg

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've always had a bit of a soft spot for them because of the way they look. I didn't know they were such homewreckers.
> 
> Beautiful to look at. Hardly see any round these parts.


I’ve never seen a jay up here but when we were in the Black Forest last year it was full of them, I was thrilled.


----------



## eggyg

Had a walk today, it was very hot! There was goldfinches everywhere ( a charm ) they don’t stay still for very long so hard to get a shot. I have a couple on the feeders but do like a photo in the “wild”. So I was pleased to get a couple of decent ones today. Yesterday on a different walk, I wasn’t even able to get a shot in they are so fast and I ended up slipping in mud and landing in nettles. Ouch!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’ve never seen a jay up here but when we were in the Black Forest last year it was full of them, I was thrilled.


I like Jays in Autumn when they’re filling up with acorns, not baby birds! 
We've had them in the garden once, since we’ve lived here. We have a large beech tree in the back garden, and it doesn’t always produce beech mast, but one year it was full of it, and there happened to be a big failure of acorns, so we suddenly got Jays eating the beech nuts.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Not seen jays here (SW Lincs) but they were common in our garden in Newport.

One's perceptions can change - we used to love seeing herons on the banks of the reens on the Gwent Levels, but our present garden has a large pond with frogs, newts, a pair of mallards that visit, and fish inherited from our predecessors.  They had covered the pond with netting to keep the herons away, but we removed it after a baby blackbird got stuck in it, screaming, OH managed to free.  Loads of small birds love the pond for bathing and drinking, so the net has been replaced with strings around the boundary to deter the heron.  Now we view herons differently!


----------



## grovesy

I have seen Jay's in my garden in Essex, a handful of times over the years.


----------



## eggyg

Had an exciting evening last night on the Solway coast. When we were there in January it was a very high tide and we couldn’t get anywhere near the estuary but we spotted a pure white heron like bird. Googled it when we got home and it appeared it was a little egret, quite rare in the UK and especially up north. We didn’t expect to spot any yesterday but the tide was way out and I could get right down and lo and behold not one but TWO little egrets! I was so excited. They were on the other side of the estuary but I had my binoculars so managed to see them quite well. Managed some far off shots of them along with shelducks, which I haven’t seen for years, dozens of oystercatchers and black headed gulls which you definitely don’t see many of in the town. Well worth the spontaneous trip out. See @Docb no “ tweety” birds today.


----------



## Bloden

eggyg said:


> Had a walk today, it was very hot! There was goldfinches everywhere ( a charm ) they don’t stay still for very long so hard to get a shot. I have a couple on the feeders but do like a photo in the “wild”. So I was pleased to get a couple of decent ones today. Yesterday on a different walk, I wasn’t even able to get a shot in they are so fast and I ended up slipping in mud and landing in nettles. Ouch!


We had a couple of goldfinches in the garden the other day - lovely surprise!


----------



## chaoticcar

Our gold finches were lured across the road by sunflower seed hearts ,!!but yesterday were back feeding on dandelion seeds 
  Carol


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Had an exciting evening last night on the Solway coast. When we were there in January it was a very high tide and we couldn’t get anywhere near the estuary but we spotted a pure white heron like bird. Googled it when we got home and it appeared it was a little egret, quite rare in the UK and especially up north. We didn’t expect to spot any yesterday but the tide was way out and I could get right down and lo and behold not one but TWO little egrets! I was so excited. They were on the other side of the estuary but I had my binoculars so managed to see them quite well. Managed some far off shots of them along with shelducks, which I haven’t seen for years, dozens of oystercatchers and black headed gulls which you definitely don’t see many of in the town. Well worth the spontaneous trip out. See @Docb no “ tweety” birds today.


Lovely photos! Egrets seem to be doing well, Ive never seen one so far north. A few years ago we were spotting the odd one on our annual holiday in Suffolk, then we were seeing several regularly there. During lockdown, one has newly appeared on one of our regular walks by the river here in Oxfordshire!
I love Shelducks! I’m not very good on identifying ducks, geese and other shore birds, but Shelducks are distinctive, and easy to spot at a distance! We used to see them on the Ribble estuary when visiting OH's family in Preston.


----------



## eggyg

****cuteness alert*****
Had a walk in the Eden Valley today. As soon as we walked down to the river I spotted some ducklings, now the river Eden is pretty wide on this area and of course they were on the other side so photos are a wee bit blurry, sorry. I had to check in my Collins as I didn’t know what they were, apparently they are a female goosander and her cute babies. Never seen them before so very pleased.


----------



## trophywench

They are pretty aren't they?  Don't think I've even heard of them let alone seen one, but there again have to drive miles to get to any water other than the cut!


----------



## Docb

Here's one for you Eggyg.



Preston dock has attracted a small colony of Arctic Terns over the last few years which nested in the boxes which have been put on some pontoons. For some reason, only a small number have returned this year and the boxes are unoccupied. Here is one of them that made it.


----------



## Ditto

Lovely pics. That is one long yellow beak that other bird has got! For digging stuff out I presume. Cute ducklings. 

Our woodpigeons luv Ryvita I discovered this morning.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Here's one for you Eggyg.
> 
> View attachment 14654
> 
> Preston dock has attracted a small colony of Arctic Terns over the last few years which nested in the boxes which have been put on some pontoons. For some reason, only a small number have returned this year and the boxes are unoccupied. Here is one of them that made it.


Wow! Fantastic. Glad some made it back.


----------



## eggyg

Been a while since I reported a new bird. On our walk in the Lake District yesterday we spotted these little things flitting about. It was a struggle to get a photo as they certainly don’t sit for long! We didn’t have a clue what they were so I posted the pics on the birdwatching page I follow on FB. Within minutes I had an answer, aren’t some people clever? They are definitely wheatears, the one with the worm is a female and it’s thought the other one is a juvenile. Another one to tick off the list.


----------



## eggyg

On our daily walk today we walked through a local park with a pond. Mummy swan and babies, baby coot and a heron who had just caught his tea!


----------



## trophywench

Blimey - that looks like a good tea!


----------



## Ditto

I know! Need any help with that fish?!


----------



## trophywench

@Ditto - Heron says Don't be ridiculous - I'll swallow it whole in half a minute - bet you can't do that!


----------



## eggyg

I have it on good authority it’s a tench. Bottom dweller and not for human consumption! Ironically enough just a few yards from the heron were some young boys fishing, I bet they were raging! The heron probably nicked it from their line!


----------



## Ditto

LOL  ewww like mackerel, yuck, bottom feeders don't taste nice. Mind you, Rainbow Trout don't taste nice neither.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

trophywench said:


> @Ditto - Heron says Don't be ridiculous - I'll swallow it whole in half a minute - bet you can't do that!


A bleeping heron paid my Mum's fish pond a visit and ate most of her fish the other evening   One very upset mum on the phone last night. Managed to fence most of the pond off last night in the pouring rain and will finish it off this morning for her. Mum is off for a long awaited hair cut on Friday so will pop out to the local garden centre who have some fab fish and pop them in her pond while she is out as a surprise for her when she comes back home.


----------



## trophywench

Sue the worst of herons is, OK they eat anything they can swallow, so kind of fairy nuff - but also murder larger fish by stabbing - so if you happen to have a prize Koi worth thousands, tough.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

trophywench said:


> Sue the worst of herons is, OK they eat anything they can swallow, so kind of fairy nuff - but also murder larger fish by stabbing - so if you happen to have a prize Koi worth thousands, tough.


Well put it this way they were not small koi.
Mums devastated as the fish would eat out of her hand. I suspect there might be one or two left as she is putting a few fish pellets in the pond and they are disappearing. Pond is now well fenced though so fingers crossed problem solved.


----------



## trophywench

Tell her to keep a really watchful eye on them Sue, unfortunately it sometimes has a traumatic effect on remaining fish and they die within a week or two anyway because of the former stress.  That's even more upsetting really.

Son in law's had a few things go wrong over the years - and often difficult to fathom what caused it, you can't look into their eyes or see if they are still pleased to see you like you can dogs and cats!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

trophywench said:


> Tell her to keep a really watchful eye on them Sue,


I suspect she is sitting in her gun turret with a bazooka aim in general direction of heron flight path


----------



## eggyg

Well this is just damn cheeky! Feeding the field mice now.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Where we are birds fill the hedges and fields, we were lucky enough to see a kite circling on the thermals above the trees.


----------



## brisr949

eggyg said:


> Well this is just damn cheeky! Feeding the field mice now. View attachment 14853


Wow, what a gorgeous pic..i love this thread.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Goldiebrowse said:


> Where we are birds fill the hedges and fields, we were lucky enough to see a kite circling on the thermals above the trees.


Kites are really common here too.  Strange to think how rare they were once.


----------



## Ditto

I luvs mice.  Fab pics all. I like this thread too.


----------



## eggyg

We’re off to the East Yorkshire coast next week for a few days, so hope to have loads of birdie photos including, touch wood, puffins. I’m so excited!


----------



## eggyg

Goldiebrowse said:


> Where we are birds fill the hedges and fields, we were lucky enough to see a kite circling on the thermals above the trees.


Fabulous. We don’t seem to get kites this far north ( Cumbria). If we do I’ve never seen one. Buzzards galore though which I love to see soaring above the garden.


----------



## trophywench

Birds of prey, yeah..... but not if you happen to be a baby animal/bird or an ailing one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

It looks and feels like autumn this morning and the garden birds have the same notion, There are now over 20 birds on my feeders  No wonder the feeder is leaning to one side.


----------



## Madeline

What a fabulous thread, bird watching has been a serious thing her whilst we’ve been shielding. I’m envious of all the variety some of you have.


----------



## Goldiebrowse

Pumper_Sue said:


> It looks and feels like autumn this morning and the garden birds have the same notion, There are now over 20 birds on my feeders  No wonder the feeder is leaning to one side.


Young starlings seem to be flocking to ours at the moment but we’ve also a pair of goldfinches nesting close by


----------



## Ivostas66

Saw this docile Thrush whilst visiting Shugborough Hall a couple of days ago. There was also a Spitfire doing all sorts of acrobatics high in the sky - sadly too high and fast for my camera!


----------



## trophywench

Haven't been to Shugborough for years - recall going to the Game Fair there once with friends, and a teenager in appropriate clothing and of course green wellies directing us where to park and finally there he was standing, with his back to the hedge, beckoning my husband forward to where he wanting us, So we bustled about getting our act together to sally forth into the show, when friend called across the bonnet to the kid still standing there between the bonnet and the hedge, 'Is there a problem son?'  Lad replied that the front offside tyre had gripped itself onto the top of his left welly, so he was now stuck.  4 people instantly crying with laughter and my (1st) husband shrugged and replied 'Well - you told me to park here, didn't you, so I only did what you said!' and pretended to start walking away, then sort of do a double take, and added 'Oh, would you like me to reverse a couple of inches, might that help somehow?'

By heck, he was so embarassed, poor lad, but I bet he never made that mistake again!


----------



## eggyg

Hi from Humberside. Just arrived for a few days. Within half an hour of getting here I saw a redshank down on the estuary. I’ve never seen one before and had to consult my Collins ( yes I’m so sad I’ve brought it on my holiday)! Going to Bempton Cliffs tomorrow which is Bridlington area. Touch wood the puffins are still there, I’m so excited!


----------



## eggyg

Pumper_Sue said:


> It looks and feels like autumn this morning and the garden birds have the same notion, There are now over 20 birds on my feeders  No wonder the feeder is leaning to one side.


We filled our nine feeders before we left for our hols this morning. Within minutes the sparrows and starlings were on them. They’ll be empty now, they’ll have to go else where until we are back on Friday!


----------



## Pumper_Sue

eggyg said:


> We filled our nine feeders before we left for our hols this morning. Within minutes the sparrows and starlings were on them. They’ll be empty now, they’ll have to go else where until we are back on Friday!


My feeders are starling proof so no worries in that dept. Not seen any starlings yet though, normally see them when the silage clamps containing maize are opened in the autumn/winter.

There's loads of blackberries coming on now so hopefully the feeding frenzy will slow down soon.


----------



## Docb

Here's one for you eggyg -seen today on a local nature reserve.


----------



## chaoticcar

The blackbirds have eaten all my Worcester berries and most of the black currants The Jackdaws have destroyed the peanut feeder !!! But we still love our birds 
   Carol


----------



## trophywench

Ah - if you don't want em to eat yer soft fruit, you need to invest in net curtains!  LOL


----------



## chaoticcar

trophywench said:


> Ah - if you don't want em to eat yer soft fruit, you need to invest in net curtains!  LOL


I don't mind them having a few but not the lot !


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Here's one for you eggyg -seen today on a local nature reserve.
> 
> View attachment 14907


Gorgeous. I’ve seen puffins today. I’ll download and post later. ( If they’re any good!)


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Gorgeous. I’ve seen puffins today. I’ll download and post later. ( If they’re any good!)


Ooh, excellent. The first time we tried to see some, they’d already flown out to sea, (seen them since, magical birds!)


----------



## eggyg

When we arrived at Bempton Cliffs we were told there may be one or two puffins out at sea, I was so disappointed so imagine my surprise when I spotted two on the rocks! Also got this great shot of a guillemot, gannet and very fluffy baby. Went to Flamborough and saw 17 seals! Then later on today in Bridlington seafront, 11 turnstones! Just got home after being our for 12 hours. Exhausted but happy.


----------



## eggyg

You’ll be sick to of death of my bird photos by the end of this week! Only Spurn Point and Kilnsea wetlands to go tomorrow, I promise! Today we just had a walk around where our cottage is. Very, very flat, coming from the land of hills, fells and mountains it’s weird but beautiful in its own way. It’s saves me getting shin splints and aching thighs! Anyhoo, we met an old local fella today who told us about the history of the place etc etc and pointed out a heron to me and said there was 7/8 pure white ones as well. Of course they weren’t herons but little egrets. We have them at home too but still a nice one to see, he wasn’t too keen on having his photo taken and kept moving on, got him eventually. On the way back a flock of birds kept flying in front of us and landing on the telephone wires. Took a few, came home and downloaded them and zoomed in and we have male linnets. Never seen one, so another for the bird spotting book. Tomorrow, touch wood, should be dunlins, and various terns at the very least. Watch this space.


----------



## eggyg

Last ones of the holiday. Been a glorious day, walked around Spurn Point, almost 11 miles! Was getting a bit despondent as all I had seen was herring gulls and kestrels, then we literally stumbled upon these two seal pups right on the edge of the sea. Then just meters away a flock of sanderlings, just running back and forward at the edge of the waves. Funny, cute, little things, they breed in the Artic and then come over here for the winter. Just about back at the entrance to the reserve and noticed this flock, a bit far away but I’ve just had it confirmed that they are dunlins. So two more birds to put on my spot and jot book. Altogether I’ve spotted five new species ( to me that is) since Monday. I call that a result.


----------



## eggyg

August was a quiet birding month. Lots of fruit for them do eat so don’t visit the feeders as much and they moult this time of year too.
Went to the coast yesterday and spotted curlews, oyster catchers, a wheatear and a new one for me, a bar-tailed godwit. I got three out the four on the same photo!


----------



## eggyg




----------



## Ivostas66

Popped to stay with our old neighbours last week, who moved to the Lincolnshire coast last year. The had swallows nesting above the front door, and we saw countless different birds on their land and also along the sand dunes and sea front. There were marsh harriers (a first for me) as well as kestrels and buzzards on the field next to theirs after the farmer had been out working his land. Highlight was a female badger right outside the window every evening at 9pm.


----------



## eggyg

Matt J said:


> Popped to stay with our old neighbours last week, who moved to the Lincolnshire coast last year. The had swallows nesting above the front door, and we saw countless different birds on their land and also along the sand dunes and sea front. There were marsh harriers (a first for me) as well as kestrels and buzzards on the field next to theirs after the farmer had been out working his land. Highlight was a female badger right outside the window every evening at 9pm.


Wow! I have never seen a real life badger, unfortunately just dead ones at the side of the road. You’re lucky to see marsh harriers, I don’t think they are that common. When we were in Humberside a few weeks ago, not a million miles from Lincolnshire, we saw dozens and dozens of kestrels everyday, we hardly see them where we live.


----------



## eggyg

Think I should change this thread title to “my garden/river/sea and fell birds”. Yesterday we went fell walking in the Northern fells and I was lucky enough to spot two new birds ( to me that is). I have had it confirmed that picture one is a young stonechat, picture two an adult male stonechat and picture three is a meadow pipit. I also saw a red squirrel but was far too quick for a photo! I’m fairly racking them up this year. Going to Devon next month, wonder what that week will bring?


----------



## eggyg

Two months since I last posted. Unfortunately nothing exciting in Devon re birds. Lots of gulls of course!  Last week I had a visitor, twice actually, a nuthatch. According to my spotter jotter I haven’t seen a one since 18th July 2018! Then this morning on our riverside walk I knew I was going to see a dipper. There was a regular in the same spot everyday from February to April, then nothing. I didn’t see one but three! Only got a decent photo of one though. Really pleased. Also saw a woodpecker, although we have one every day on the feeders I really love seeing them in the wild, so to speak. No photo as it was too bright.


----------



## Ditto

Too bright for a photo, never heard that before.   Fab photos. The birds round our way really seem to love this dank November weather, they're tweeting like mad.


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> Think I should change this thread title to “my garden/river/sea and fell birds”. Yesterday we went fell walking in the Northern fells and I was lucky enough to spot two new birds ( to me that is). I have had it confirmed that picture one is a young stonechat, picture two an adult male stonechat and picture three is a meadow pipit. I also saw a red squirrel but was far too quick for a photo! I’m fairly racking them up this year. Going to Devon next month, wonder what that week will bring?


If you bang two stones together you can often get Stonechats to call back.


----------



## Sally W

eggyg said:


> Two months since I last posted. Unfortunately nothing exciting in Devon re birds. Lots of gulls of course!  Last week I had a visitor, twice actually, a nuthatch. According to my spotter jotter I haven’t seen a one since 18th July 2018! Then this morning on our riverside walk I knew I was going to see a dipper. There was a regular in the same spot everyday from February to April, then nothing. I didn’t see one but three! Only got a decent photo of one though. Really pleased. Also saw a woodpecker, although we have one every day on the feeders I really love seeing in the wild, so to speak. No photo as it was too bright.


 what lovely pics of nuthatch @eggyg. My blackbird hasn’t come back since July & I miss him. Resident 40-50 sparrows eat my feeders out of suet pellets every day though!


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Too bright for a photo, never heard that before.   Fab photos. The birds round our way really seem to love this dank November weather, they're tweeting like mad.


Woody would have looked just like a silhouette at the top of the tree, the sun was right behind him. I was quite annoyed about it! Just had  a male woodpecker on the feeder for the third time today, he  literally just flew off as I picked my camera up.


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo

@eggyg I snapped this unusual bird the other morning.
Would you please give me your expert opinion on it - I'm hoping it's a partial albino blackbird.
Dez


----------



## adrian1der

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg I snapped this unusual bird the other morning.
> Would you please give me your expert opinion on it - I'm hoping it's a partial albino blackbird.
> Dez


Hi Dez
it is indeed a partially albino blackbird


----------



## nonethewiser

ivostas66 said:


> Highlight was a female badger right outside the window every evening at 9pm.



Nice spot, usually they are reclusive creatures not seen during daylight hours.  Beautiful creatures.


----------



## eggyg

MeeTooTeeTwo said:


> @eggyg I snapped this unusual bird the other morning.
> Would you please give me your expert opinion on it - I'm hoping it's a partial albino blackbird.
> Dez
> View attachment 15565


Yes, known as leucistic. It applies to animals too. Partial loss of pigmentation.


----------



## Robin

Nothing interesting in our garden at the mo, but I saw my first flock of Fieldfares this year, masses of them, in the hedgerows on the Oxfordshire/Warwickshire border today. Must have turned cold in Scandinavia, or the wind is in the right direction for migration.


----------



## eggyg

When we first moved to our present home we would get flocks of fieldfares who happily demolished the windfalls from the apple tree. Haven’t seen them for many, many years sadly. TBF the apples are rubbish!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> When we first moved to our present home we would get flocks of fieldfares who happily demolished the windfalls from the apple tree. Haven’t seen them for many, many years sadly. TBF the apples are rubbish!


We used to get them after our fallen apples too. We still get Redwings coming for berries, they normally eat the holly berries I was eyeing up for Christmas decorations the day before I was planning to pick the branches.
Round us, farmers have been asked to flail their hedges once every two years, on a rota, so that half of them keep their berries for the birds over winter, I wonder if that’s why they don’t feel desperate enough to come into a garden in a built up area here.


----------



## Contused

Dave W said:


> View attachment 15569


In fact it's a corvid!


----------



## trophywench

Contused said:


> In fact it's a corvid!



That's what I thought too.  So neither a covid nor a corbid.  Blooming tatty looking critter though.  Looks like someone pulled him through a hedge backwards.


----------



## eggyg

Spotted this buzzard on our local walk today. We watched it gliding over us for a while then it landed in this telegraph pole. I grabbed my trusty camera which I always carry and as I clicked he turned his head and looked straight at me! This was on the very busy A6!


----------



## Docb

Super @eggyg.  We have a lot of buzzards round here - saw one fleetingly today.  Never managed to get a photo - they are either too far away or so mixed up with the trees (like today) you cannot get a clear shot.


----------



## eggyg

Docb said:


> Super @eggyg.  We have a lot of buzzards round here - saw one fleetingly today.  Never managed to get a photo - they are either too far away or so mixed up with the trees (like today) you cannot get a clear shot.


I was really pleased. Like you, we have lots flying about and I never bother getting my camera out. Yesterday was just sheer luck.


----------



## trophywench

Haven't seen a buzzard in recent years - we used to get a kestrel or two on our fence quite often but not even last year when generally there were apparently more birds about, not chez moi.


----------



## eggyg

Been out for a walk to our local park and pond today. Bearing in mind it was nearly -8 here today the pond was frozen in the most part, there was a few odd puddles where they have aerators. Lots of mallards, swans, coots, gulls and moorhens.


----------



## Ivostas66

We have a small 'family' of Robins in the garden at the moment. I have rarely seen more than 1 at any one time in the past as they are notoriously territorial, but our daughter is really enjoying watching them hopping about. We also have a group of Coal Tits that hit the feeders at the same time each day - causing mayhem with the Robins. The Dunnocks have the right idea - just keeping out of the way and minding their own business!


----------



## eggyg

Had a very exciting morning. Only went out for a bottle of milk from the farm and decided to go via the river as it was a lovely frosty and misty morning. Anyways the birds were out looking for food and I saw a pair of tree creepers, never managed a photo before, and a dozen or so siskins, male and female, happily feeding on a tree ( anyone tell me what kind of tree please?), they were oblivious to us. Fab morning. I’m a happy girl.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> anyone tell me what kind of tree please?


I think it’s an Alder. Especially if it was growing by water. They have catkins, and that small black knobbly fruit.
We used to get siskins in our garden, but I haven’t seen any for a couple of years.
Saw a couple of majestic Red Kites while I was riding today, the sun was out, and their red backs glow as they catch the sunlight.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I think it’s an Alder. Especially if it was growing by water. They have catkins, and that small black knobbly fruit.
> We used to get siskins in our garden, but I haven’t seen any for a couple of years.
> Saw a couple of majestic Red Kites while I was riding today, the sun was out, and their red backs glow as they catch the sunlight.


Thanks Robin. I knew someone would know. It is right on the waters edge, in fact it’s in the water at the moment after all the rain. They were absolutely loving it, what a wonderful sight it was. I’ve been feeling quite flat this week and this cheered me up no end. We haven’t had siskins for a couple of years either but we had a nuthatch this morning which was quite exciting, as he isn’t a frequent visitor. I wasn’t quick enough to get a photo though. Lucky you with the kites, we don’t  get them up here I don’t think, but I saw a few when we were in Devon last year. Very majestic birds.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

We are very lucky here, we stepped out, this afternoon for our daily walk and immediately saw a pair of red kites that were having a bit of a tussle in the sky, accompanied by some awful screeching which very swiftly brought another 5 red kites and a buzzard!
Later in the walk we followed a little flock of yellow hammers up the hedge line.


----------



## Ivostas66

We have a local red kite, most afternoons it circles around our area from West to East. Our previous neighbour used to head over to Windsor Great Park each year to help with the deer cull and after butchering some of deer he was allowed to keep, would plonk any leftovers on the roof of his garage for carrion. If the kite was in the area it used to hone in and the sound and speed of the strike was incredible.


----------



## Ivostas66

Not bird related, but our new neighbour has an immaculate old MG Sprite that he keeps in his garage/ workshop at the bottom of his garden. He popped down to turn the engine over a couple of days ago as he hasn't been in there since the beginning of December. A very strange smell struck him when he opened the door and the car wouldn't start. Turns out the engine bay was overflowing with hazelnuts. He has since seen a couple of very large squirrels popping in and out throughout the day.


----------



## eggyg

Iwillgetthere said:


> We are very lucky here, we stepped out, this afternoon for our daily walk and immediately saw a pair of red kites that were having a bit of a tussle in the sky, accompanied by some awful screeching which very swiftly brought another 5 red kites and a buzzard!
> Later in the walk we followed a little flock of yellow hammers up the hedge line.


Never been lucky enough to spot any yellow hammers. I need to check if they are common in our area. We get quite a lot of buzzards hovering about, you usually know when all the little birds start squawking! It’s either a buzzard or sparrowhawk, we have one of those do a flyover most days.,


----------



## eggyg

Ivostas66 said:


> Not bird related, but our new neighbour has an immaculate old MG Sprite that he keeps in his garage/ workshop at the bottom of his garden. He popped down to turn the engine over a couple of days ago as he hasn't been in there since the beginning of December. A very strange smell struck him when he opened the door and the car wouldn't start. Turns out the engine bay was overflowing with hazelnuts. He has since seen a couple of very large squirrels popping in and out throughout the day.


I spotted two greys today, I know some folks think they’re rodents but I love them. Luckily we live close to the Lake District and see a red most visits, never manage a photo but did get this cheeky chap today.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Never been lucky enough to spot any yellow hammers. I need to check if they are common in our area. We get quite a lot of buzzards hovering about, you usually know when all the little birds start squawking! It’s either a buzzard or sparrowhawk, we have one of those do a flyover most days.,


We used to see yellow hammers just up the road every summer, but not so frequently now. I love them, they look like sparrows that have been turned upside down and had their heads dunked in a tin of yellow paint! I did hear a couple this summer though, with the distinctive 'little bit of bread and no cheeeese' call.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> I spotted two greys today, I know some folks think they’re rodents but I love them. Luckily we live close to the Lake District and see a red most visits, never manage a photo but did get this cheeky chap today.


Well my friend certainly did they got into her loft and gnawed through her electric cables.


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> Well my friend certainly did they got into her loft and gnawed through her electric cables.





grovesy said:


> Well my friend certainly did they got into her loft and gnawed through her electric cables.


We have mice to do that!


----------



## mikeydt1

been on the coast i get quite a large variety. even though i am around 10 to 15 minuets drive from the sea i get sea gulls even down to magpies and they have been breeding quite well saw the youngsters land in my front garden.  i know when winter is coming as i see the little robins. quite often over head i hear geese flying and that has been every day so far.  somthing strnage though doesn't matter what season i am sure i hear the sound of an owl


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> We have mice to do that!


I have heard of mice but not squirrels.


----------



## eggyg

Another winter wonderland walk today but we had sun instead of freezing fog. Turned left from our front door today, yesterday was right. Same river though. Saw a woodpecker but he disappeared before I could get a photo. Further along I spotted what I first thought was a tufted duck but then his missus appeared and another pair and realised they were goosanders. I’ve never seen them on this river before and then I’ve only ever seen the females, that’s the red headed ones, in spring with their duckings. Early courting maybe? Not much else to report except this robin who looks like his mum has put the pudding bowl on his head and given him a lockdown haircut!


----------



## trophywench

Ivostas66 said:


> Not bird related, but our new neighbour has an immaculate old MG Sprite that he keeps in his garage/ workshop at the bottom of his garden. He popped down to turn the engine over a couple of days ago as he hasn't been in there since the beginning of December. A very strange smell struck him when he opened the door and the car wouldn't start. Turns out the engine bay was overflowing with hazelnuts. He has since seen a couple of very large squirrels popping in and out throughout the day.



Oh no he doesn't - Austin Healey made the Sprite and MG made the Midget.  These things used to be a matter of great contention at the time.  One was lumped in with any other rust buckets produced on the line at the BMC at Longbridge whilst the other was made properly by experts, according to my brother in law with the Sprite; a sentiment echoed by my first serious boyfriend, a Ford afficionado who owned a Mk I Capri.  

Grey squirrels are tree rats - hate every one of the foreign bastards for decimating our native reds.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Just watched some plucky little blue tits try and see off a female greater spotted woodpecker from the nut feeder. They had to wait until she was finished!


----------



## eggyg

I’m nauseous, I’ve got a stiff neck and a headache and my eyes are aching. Yep, just done my hour for The Big Garden Birdwatch. I feel like I’ve just watch Federa and Murray at the Wimbledon final! 

And the results are in:

Starlings and sparrows ( mostly house) too many to count properly, I’ve guesstimated 25 each. 
Jackdaws: 6 They love swinging on my feeders. 
Wood pigeons: 3 just waddling over the lawn as if tomorrow would do! 
Collared doves: 2
Great tits: 6ish
Blue tits: 10ish
Blackbirds: 3
Last minute appearance by the lone robin.
Guest appearance of 4 long tail tits, very nice surprise. 
And finally my new pal, Nutty the nuthatch ( my imagination knows no bounds) he has been here for a week and I was certain he wouldn’t appear today but I couldn’t get rid of him, 7 times he appeared on the feeders in the hour. Very pleased.

No shows: Coal tits, what? They are usually here all day everyday. Their loss!
Mr Great Spotted Woodpecker, like the coal tits here everyday all day. Fell out with him, obviously got a better offer. 
My lone dunnock, usually bobbing about somewhere, not today he wasn’t. 

All in all quite pleased with my haul, going for a lie down with a wet flannel now!


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Just been out to fill up the nut feeder (the plucky little blue tits finished them off today) and the sound of Goldfinches chirping in the trees was so loud! There must have been over 50 birds calling to each other, then flying a loop and back to the trees! Awesome!


----------



## eggyg

Iwillgetthere said:


> Just been out to fill up the nut feeder (the plucky little blue tits finished them off today) and the sound of Goldfinches chirping in the trees was so loud! There must have been over 50 birds calling to each other, then flying a loop and back to the trees! Awesome!


I love goldfinches but we seldom get them in the garden, the odd one or two. I bought nigella seeds and a special feeder, it never got touched.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

eggyg said:


> I love goldfinches but we seldom get them in the garden, the odd one or two. I bought nigella seeds and a special feeder, it never got touched.


It will! It took us several years of Niger seeds before we saw a single Goldfinch. Eventually we placed the feeder with Niger seeds in a separate place in the garden and now regularly see 2 or 3 come everyday. The flock of them this evening was spectacular.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> And the results are in


I’ve cancelled all thoughts of doing mine til tomorrow, it’s been raining all morning, then sleeting, and it’s just turned to snow and beginning to settle. I bravely went out in it and refilled the feeders, and saw the sum total of one foolish pigeon, which is perched at the top of our plum tree looking bewildered.


----------



## Robin

Well. I did my birdwatch on Sunday, and very disappointing it was too. A flock of long tailed tits flew through the garden on Friday, and again on Monday, but did they appear while I was doing the birdwatch? Of course they didn’t, they were obviously on their way to someone with better Michelin starred bird food out. I managed a solitary greenfinch, and the usual run of the mill birds, but no exotica. Not even my wren, which I normally see a couple of times a week. I blame the local wildlife group (Joking, they do a valuable job). The last few years they’ve established huge winter feeding stations at several locations on farmland outside the village, so the flocks of mixed finches we used to get in the gardens don’t need to bother visiting us any more.


----------



## Loobyloo

We did the Birdwatch too and as we feed the birds well all year and have lots of trees for them to shelter/nest in we spotted a fair few
2 wood pigeons 3 robins 2 pied wagtails 1 black cap Loads of house sparrows 4 Magpies 1 black birds 1 blue tit 1 Dunnock and a few gulls and crows


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Well. I did my birdwatch on Sunday, and very disappointing it was too. A flock of long tailed tits flew through the garden on Friday, and again on Monday, but did they appear while I was doing the birdwatch? Of course they didn’t, they were obviously on their way to someone with better Michelin starred bird food out. I managed a solitary greenfinch, and the usual run of the mill birds, but no exotica. Not even my wren, which I normally see a couple of times a week. I blame the local wildlife group (Joking, they do a valuable job). The last few years they’ve established huge winter feeding stations at several locations on farmland outside the village, so the flocks of mixed finches we used to get in the gardens don’t need to bother visiting us any more.


I couldn’t believe it when the long tailed tits appeared. Haven’t seen them this year. We had 7/8 yesterday and a pair of greenfinch. Today we’ve had Mr Woody and TWO nuthatches! Typical! Apparently, because of the pandemic more people have taken up feeding and watching the birds and consequently the birds have more choice so therefore spreading theirselves about. My neighbours haven’t, luckily!


----------



## eggyg

Managed to get a photo of the long tailed tits this morning. They are so flighty ( pardon the pun). There’s quite a flock today.


----------



## eggyg

Just for you @Robin. After filling the feeders this morning I had a handful of sunflower hearts and some fatball scraps left, added some mixed seeds and a handful of peanuts and put them in the basket attached to the feeder just outside our French doors. I’ve lost count of the times the nuthatch has come down to it, he doesn’t stay long, obviously storing it all somewhere. Almost certain we’ve two, hope they are a pair and not enemies as apparently they are very territorial.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Just for you @Robin. After filling the feeders this morning I had a handful of sunflower hearts and some fatball scraps left, added some mixed seeds and a handful of peanuts and put them in the basket attached to the feeder just outside our French doors. I’ve lost count of the times the nuthatch has come down to it, he doesn’t stay long, obviously storing it all somewhere. Almost certain we’ve two, hope they are a pair and not enemies as apparently they are very territorial.


Oooh! Lovely! (but I’m secretly jealous, our nuthatch hasn’t been seen in our garden since last year, but one of our neighbours has reported seeing one, so its obviously been lured away by superior dining facilities)


----------



## eggyg

@Robin I’m really not trying to make you jealous.   But we definitely have a pair. Very efficient tag team, but eventually got them together. Two hours we’ve been watching them. I’ve things to do but can’t keep my eyes off them. Very honoured to have them in our garden this year.


----------



## trophywench

A gang of us meet on Zoom for a 'coffee morning' on Fridays & Saturdays and this weekend, Kevin (live round Ipswich area) showed us a pic of the Fieldfare who's visiting them regularly lately.


----------



## eggyg

Well this was a surprise this morning. Never ever had a heron in the garden, to be fair we’ve only had a pond since summer 2019. He or she will have been most disappointed to find we don’t have any fish! We never had any intention of having fish but are hoping for frogs, toads and newts this year. Might need to think about a cover now!


----------



## eggyg

Been on a long walk today and there was lots of cormorants on the river. Snapped a few and went on my merry way. When I got home I downloaded the photos onto my iPad and spotted this one. A photo bombing oystercatcher, who is more in focus than the cormorants! It made me laugh anyways.


----------



## eggyg

Nothing new to report but lovely to
see Mr Reed Bunting has come back to us for the spring. Haven’t seen his missus yet, she’s rather shy. Also we are getting more and more long tailed tits, they usually just visit occasionally but they’re here most days now. Think they’re my favourite.


----------



## Ivostas66

I read that leaving annuals in place until March rather than digging them up in the autumn can attract seed loving birds. At 6am I was woken by our daughter and when I brought her down for breakfast we counted 9 goldfinches on the Verbena. Later in the day there was a small flock of long tailed tits flitting around it too!


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> Well this was a surprise this morning. Never ever had a heron in the garden, to be fair we’ve only had a pond since summer 2019. He or she will have been most disappointed to find we don’t have any fish! We never had any intention of having fish but are hoping for frogs, toads and newts this year. Might need to think about a cover now!


A low wire run round the edge can also help and is less unsightly


----------



## Ditto

We get mainly magpies and gulls. My son forgot to bring in his milk and eggs delivery and went out to find a magpie had opened the egg carton and eaten one egg and was busy with another.


----------



## Ivostas66

The Goldfinches were back this morning and I remembered to pop the camera in the kitchen yesterday 'just in case!'


----------



## Robin

Not in my garden, but I was at the riding stables today, and it was gloriously warm and sunny, no cold wind cutting through us for a change, and I could hear the twittering of larks in the fields, or rather, ascending over them.


----------



## eggyg

Not my garden ( unfortunately) but one I passed behind yesterday, part of the Cumbrian Way. A rhea I think. It was very curious about us and came up to the fence to see us. It had the most gorgeous cartoon like long eyelashes. Anyone know why someone would keep this as a pet?


----------



## trophywench

Goodness - that was a surprise!  Yes, like Ostriches they do have massively long eyelashes.  Wonder what facilities a home would need to have, for such an animal?  Lots of questions like where the heck would you get one from and as @eggyg said, Why?  For all we know the people work for a zoo or something - anyway I sincerely hope it's all legit and above board.  A zoo couldn't have a quarantine area with a public right of way that close - though we did get to see a baby giraffe some 40-odd years ago quite legitimately at the back of the W Mids safari park.  They soon moved him and his mum when they realised the mummies and daddies were lifting their own kiddies up to see over the substantial wooden 5 bar gate just like we did with my 2 yo nephew they were in the field next to the field the gate was the entrance of, and clearly marked Private property, No Trespassing.  I was 23 but had I been 13, dunno whether I might have been very tempted to risk a quick trespass .....

Anyway the rhea - only time I've ever seen one for real, was in Australia Zoo in Brissie.


----------



## Robin

Well, we have ostrich farms the U.k., to produce ostrich meat, @trophywench,  so maybe someone’s decided Rhea tastes just as nice.


----------



## Spozkins

Oooh loving all these pics. It's a lot harder to take those pics than people get credit for I think.

I saw my first tree creeper last week and you'd have think I won the lottery. Unfortunately it was out creeping my camera skills.


@eeyg hard to say. If it hadn't been so friendly I'd say it could be to deter visitors as they can be fairly intimidating and super fast. If not I'd guess it's been hand reared or part of a zoo program. Or cheaper eggs?!


----------



## Spozkins

trophywench said:


> Anyway the rhea - only time I've ever seen one for real, was in Australia Zoo in Brissie.



Maybe for the best haha. They are escape artists and I know they caused a bit of nusciance in rural parts of England. Who wouldn't wanna meet an aggressively fast rhea on the loose?


----------



## eggyg

@Spozkins I saw my first tree creeper for years just a couple of months ago. I was so excited and rather surprised to actually get a half decent photo. Saw more recently but just too fast this time.
As for the rhea, I googled it and they live for up to 40 years and can indeed be quite viscous. This one definitely wasn’t. I need to find out why it was in a village garden. I know a few folks who live there I’ll be on to them. Watch this space.


----------



## Spozkins

eggyg said:


> @Spozkins I saw my first tree creeper for years just a couple of months ago. I was so excited and rather surprised to actually get a half decent photo. Saw more recently but just too fast this time.
> As for the rhea, I googled it and they live for up to 40 years and can indeed be quite viscous. This one definitely wasn’t. I need to find out why it was in a village garden. I know a few folks who live there I’ll be on to them. Watch this space.


I'd be interested too. I studied 
 animals so spent quite a bit of time working on a zoo with them. They can be tame like any normally scary bird (I remember seeing one of the keepers hugging an emu when nobody was watching). 

What kind of lens do you have by the way?


----------



## eggyg

Spozkins said:


> animals so spent quite a bit of time working on a zoo with them. They can be tame like any normally scary bird (I remember seeing one of the keepers hugging an emu when nobody was watching).
> 
> What kind of lens do you have by the way?


I have a Panasonic LUMIX compact camera. TZ 90. Only got it last year for a “ big” birthday. Never had a proper camera before. Can’t have anything bigger as I have rubbish shoulders! I’m an auto point and click sort of photographer much to my hubby’s disgust. Photography is his life, he has a fancy pants brand new Nikon of some sort, ( mega bucks) not usually wildlife though he leaves that to me!
Hopefully I’ll have news about the rhea soon.


----------



## trophywench

Trying to picture a viscous rhea.  I see a puddle resembling mercurysliding slowly across the floor toward me and when I look down into the surface of the puddle a pair of piercing black eyes and OMG! is that a _beak??_


----------



## trophywench

PS sorry - it was just a typo I know!


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> PS sorry - it was just a typo I know!


 Jenny, I can’t always be perfect! Anyhoo, I was just seeing who was awake!


----------



## trophywench

Simply appealed to my daft SOH - however I am well aware that not everyone shares it!


----------



## eggyg

Lovely sunny spring walk down our local river, spotted a pair of bullfinches almost straight away. Haven’t seen a bullfinch for years. They sat on this tree for ages, the male was edging closer and closer so eventually managed to get a photo of them together. They’re obviously nest building as you can see their mouths are full of nesting material from the tree. Further along we found the pond was absolutely full of mating frogs! Spring is definitely in the air. It makes you feel hopeful for the future.


----------



## Robin

Ooh, lovely, we don’t normally see bullfinches until our apple blossom is out, then they come to strip it!
We saw (and heard) larks on our walk today, which I always think is a sure sign of Spring.


----------



## mikeydt1

i was watching 2 birds collecting stuff for their nest obviously the Mrs had put her foot down to get the father to get busy collecting stuff 
also good to see my magpies back around again i know they had young which were doing well.


----------



## Docb

When I was out walking yesterday, this little fellow sat on a post as bold as brass and let me take pictures... Not exotic but quite lovely.


----------



## eggyg

I’m on a roll this week. Just got in from a walk, got a few pics of a dipper but not much else. Got home and sat on my kitchen sofa. I have French windows and brilliant views onto all my bird feeders. Something caught my right eye through my over the sink window. A male sparrowhawk had just landed on my jasmine and was sprawled out. Luckily, my camera was just by my side, I took the first few photos sitting down through the window as I didn’t want to startle him. He flew off and landed on my garden wall, right next to the apple tree with five feeders on it. Luckily he flew off empty “handed”. He looked magnificent, I know some call them the silent assassin but it’s nature and they all have to eat.


----------



## mikeydt1

i have got a birds eye view of a chimney and it looks like a nesting pair have took up home in it.  every so often i see this little head looking around from the chimney.  don't think the chimney is in use as i never see any smoke from it, good job.


----------



## trophywench

During the summer we can be sitting here minding our own business and suddenly hear a splat and both jump - and a bird has flown full tilt into one of the patio doors and on its back on the floor panting.  Not usually a neighbourhood cat patrolling at the time so far or the kestrel that quite often visits out fence - don't suppose they'd be that relaxed they'd fly into the glass if either was on the prowl.  They normally come round a bit and take a experimental flutter up onto the front wall  of the raised bed and hide under the shoots of the hardy fuchsia till they've got their breath back and resume normal service.

Don't think it's the fault of our green carpet cos it was maroon and gold at Kidderminster - and they still did it!


----------



## mikeydt1

have found out what pair are nesting in the chimney it is the magpies i mentioned.  i saw 2 birds flying around and realised what they were.  looks like they have made themselves nice and cosy


----------



## Ivostas66

We've had 3 years of Jackdaws nesting in our chimney. I actually quite like them. Chap opposite last year said he'd seen them nesting in a few chimneys locally and so spent a small fortune on a new chimney with a special cover that prevents birds from nesting - he told me all about how fantastic it was, gave him real peace of mind and how it was worth the expense. Guess what! No Jackdaws in our chimney so far this year, but a new nest in his bird free chimney and several pairs fighting over it. Made me giggle!


----------



## eggyg

Ivostas66 said:


> We've had 3 years of Jackdaws nesting in our chimney. I actually quite like them. Chap opposite last year said he'd seen them nesting in a few chimneys locally and so spent a small fortune on a new chimney with a special cover that prevents birds from nesting - he told me all about how fantastic it was, gave him real peace of mind and how it was worth the expense. Guess what! No Jackdaws in our chimney so far this year, but a new nest in his bird free chimney and several pairs fighting over it. Made me giggle!


We live in an old cottage and still have two open fires. We get jackdaws falling down the chimney a lot! It’s fine if we’re in the house and we can catch them but once came back from holiday and found a dead one and a huge mess! Broken ornaments, lopsided pictures etc. We’ve put cowls on but they knock them off! We’ve learnt to keep the doors shut as we’ve come home and they’ve wrecked the house! Poor things though, they are petrified but never learn!


----------



## trophywench

Nightmare - all the ruddy soot - if nowt else, and does tell you they really are Ssssh scared poor things .......


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> Nightmare - all the ruddy soot - if nowt else, and does tell you they really are Ssssh scared poor things .......


Definitely!


----------



## Ditto

Those frogs look blissed out!


----------



## mikeydt1

2 magpies set up home across from me and this morning i was told that further down from me in a woodland there are at least 20 magpies guess they have been busy over the  years.


----------



## Robin

Did a walk today, on a route we haven’t done since last summer because it’s been too muddy. It’s now dried up enough (apart from the odd few quagmires!). We saw a Red Kite actually landing on the ground in the middle of a field. We are used to them overhead, but they rarely land. Also saw lambs, and carpets of wood anemones in the woods, Spring has decidedly sprung!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Did a walk today, on a route we haven’t done since last summer because it’s been too muddy. It’s now dried up enough (apart from the odd few quagmires!). We saw a Red Kite actually landing on the ground in the middle of a field. We are used to them overhead, but they rarely land. Also saw lambs, and carpets of wood anemones in the woods, Spring has decidedly sprung!
> View attachment 16567View attachment 16565View attachment 16566


Wow! Amazing. Only ever seen a red kite in Devon last year and it was high in the sky. Lucky you.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Wow! Amazing. Only ever seen a red kite in Devon last year and it was high in the sky. Lucky you.


They spread here from the Chilterns, where they were reintroduced a few years ago. We are lucky, they are a fantastic sight, we get them flying over the house all the time, and I still stop and look. They now breed in this area, and they have adapted to take roadkill, which is a mixed blessing. It clears up the carnage off the road quickly, but if you come round the corner and one flies up in front of you, they look massive (they have a 6ft wingspan).


----------



## Ivostas66

Things were getting rather dangerous at school until about 12 months ago, with more and more gulls appearing like clockwork at the end of break and then lunch; flocking onto the field as students left, emptying bins and eating scraps. They even started dive bombing students if they were too slow heading in when the bell rang. Lockdowns have clearly disrupted their pattern and we don't really have many hanging around school now. However, two Red Kites have now started to circle at break and lunch, swooping down once the kids are inside the buildings. We also have one who appears close to our house around 4pm most days.


----------



## eggyg

Had a lovely coastal walk on Tuesday, it was the spring high tide so was unable to see the little egrets I’d hoped for, but I was rewarded by a lovely, but very noisy, group of oystercatchers and some cute turnstones still in their winter plumage. Further into the walk I could hear the skylarks but couldn’t see them until two landed quite close. Then a meadow pipit in a tree, photo not brilliant as was quite far away. Pretty happy with my day after all.


----------



## trophywench

A couple of years ago we stayed on a campsite in October-ish where there were red kites, who quite happily landed to have a chat in gangs during the day and they're noisy and leave lots of deposits.  Beautiful on the wing, but ......   best to wear a hat ........


----------



## nonethewiser

We had woodpecker in garden last year on holly tree trunk, had to take it out so don't think bird will return, plenty of birds on feeders in front & back gardens but not sure what they all are, not great in recognising bird species, that's wife's enjoyment.


----------



## eggyg

I’ve had a finch fest this evening! Standing at kitchen worktop preparing a salad for our tea and I glanced up and spotted a male bullfinch. We’ve lived here 34 years and I don’t recall seeing a one in the garden. I then abandoned the salad and stood at French doors with my camera. In 20 minutes, as well as the bullfinch. I had goldfinches, chaffinches, green finches and siskins. They all mix well together. I’ve had to fill the sunflower heart feeders up again! They’re going through two a day!


----------



## adrian1der

Goldfinches seem to have had a good year last year as we have lots in the garden. I love the collective nouns which, if I remember correctly, is a charm of goldfinches.


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Goldfinches seem to have had a good year last year as we have lots in the garden. I love the collective nouns which, if I remember correctly, is a charm of goldfinches.


It is. They are gorgeous birds, we’ve never had as many as we’ve had this year. I’m watching them now. Beautiful.


----------



## Robin

Oh for goodness sake, there’s a fledgling blackbird on the fence. What were its parents thinking a) producing it so early in the year and b) parking it on the fence fully exposed to the local sparrowhawk?


----------



## Ditto

That is just too cute! I want to squash it close.


----------



## trophywench

@Ditto - aaarrrgghh in truth  - but at the same time, yeah, definitely know what you mean and why you said that !


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Oh for goodness sake, there’s a fledgling blackbird on the fence. What were its parents thinking a) producing it so early in the year and b) parking it on the fence fully exposed to the local sparrowhawk?
> View attachment 16638View attachment 16639


Oh no! Hope they come back for him soon!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oh no! Hope they come back for him soon!


It disappeared while my back was turned, and I didn’t hear any commotion, so hopefully it flittered back into next door’s evergreen, where I suspect the nest is. I’m sure it’s fledged too soon, it’s wings and tail looked really stumpy, with no proper feathers on. It happens every year, we see a fledgling blackbird or two really early on, then never see them again, then a month later the adults produce a second brood and have more success with it.


----------



## trophywench

@eggyg - did you find anything out about the rhea?


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> @eggyg - did you find anything out about the rhea?


I haven’t actually Jenny. Forgot about it TBF! I’ll get my detectives onto it. Watch this space.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Oh no! Hope they come back for him soon!


Good news, I’ve just seen a mummy blackbird with two babies in attendance, in the back garden. One is quite independent, and despite the stubby appearance, flew off into a bush when it realised parent had taken flight. The other one, however, sat around on the lawn looking gormless...


----------



## eggyg

On our epic 13 mile walk yesterday, I only captured a couple of birds. Think it was too cold for them ! One was a first for me though. A beautiful little willow warbler with a beautiful singing voice. I had to confirm it’s ID with my bird watching FB group as I never can tell the difference between a chiffchaff and a willow warbler. The second one was a female goosander. Until last year I’d never come across goosanders, this year every water way I pass there’s a group of them. I don’t mind as I think they are lovely.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> as I never can tell the difference between a chiffchaff and a willow warbler.


I need them to line up next to each other, and they will never oblige.  My only hope is if they open their beaks and make a noise. We had a garden warbler ( in the garden, unsurprisingly!) yesterday, we saw it about a week ago but weren’t sure of its identity, but it was back and posing long enough to be identified this time. We quite often see one in early Spring, then never see it again for the rest of the season, they obviously pause for a rest and then move on to a more appealing garden.


----------



## Clumsypenguin86

I also love birds and taking photos


----------



## Ditto

I never really see any birds, apart from the wood pigeons who are nesting in the hawthorn tree. They usually nest in the Silver Birch but have had a change this year. What's the difference between wood and ordinary pigeons? 

Something is eating my eggs, would it be another bird?


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> I never really see any birds, apart from the wood pigeons who are nesting in the hawthorn tree. They usually nest in the Silver Birch but have had a change this year. What's the difference between wood and ordinary pigeons?
> 
> Something is eating my eggs, would it be another bird?
> View attachment 16725View attachment 16726


Quite a few birds, Magpies especially, will raid other birds' nests and eat their eggs, so they probably see your box of eggs as a nice nest full.


----------



## trophywench

Magpie is my first guess too, nasty wotsits they are and much more likely in an urban environment than eg jays.


----------



## SB2015

Magpies picked on the nests of our blackbirds twice last year.
We found some very sad  little things living under our pergola. 
The magpies are big bullies.

I am pleased to see the blackbirds have chosen better nesting sites this year.
We also have residents in the Bird box we put up for blue tits.


----------



## Ditto

We do have magpies, as well as the wood pigeons and gulls as well, big critters! Occasionally tiddy greenish birdies but the cats keep most away I should think. What bird is it that has that relentless squeak, it just goes on and on ee ee ee ee ee like a saw. I'd luv to know.


----------



## Robin

Ditto said:


> We do have magpies, as well as the wood pigeons and gulls as well, big critters! Occasionally tiddy greenish birdies but the cats keep most away I should think. What bird is it that has that relentless squeak, it just goes on and on ee ee ee ee ee like a saw. I'd luv to know.


Is it a Great Tit? They sound like a squeaky gate going on and on to me. You can listen to their call here.








						Great Tit Bird Facts | Parus Major - The RSPB
					

Great tits are green and yellow with striking glossy black heads, white cheeks and a distinctive two-syllable song. Find out more




					www.rspb.org.uk


----------



## Ditto

Oooo now that's interesting. It is kind of like that, but more squeaky, more one level without that kind of glottal stop, tho' it could be that and it's my hearing at fault. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ivostas66

Went for a walk a couple of days ago near my parents house and saw countless birds - the highlight was a group of Blackcaps up above us - we weren't sure, so listened to their call on our phone and they started responding! Saw a Kingfisher and a lady on a bench nearby said that she has been going their for 25 years and has still never seen one. Coal Tits, Long Tailed Tits, a pair of huge Swans and a very friendly Dunnock.


----------



## eggyg

I’m back with a plethora of birds from my holiday to Isle of Arran. Hope you’re sitting comfortably, because there’s loads!
1. Shags on a rock
2. Hooded crow, don’t get them in England.
3/4 Male and female stonechat.
5. Male wheatear.
6. Shelduck
7. Heron
8. Oyster catcher
9. Either willow warbler or chifchaff, I never can tell.
10. Pretty certain it’s a rock pipit, my first time off spotting one.
 To be continued on next post. Can only post 10 pics at a time.


----------



## eggyg

1. Eider
2. Great black- backed gull
3. Common sandpiper
4. Song thrush
5. Canada goose
Not birds but....
6. Red squirrel
7/8. Red deer
9/10.Grey seals


----------



## chaoticcar

We have have had a couple of birds this spring that we have never had in the garden before .A woodpecker and a tree creeper Yipee
 Carol


----------



## eggyg

Blimey, it’s been months since I’ve posted on here. Obviously nothing interesting in the bird watching world happened to me. Until yesterday that is! Drum roll everyone.  We had a male brambling on our feeders. I’ve never ever seen one. They come over in the winter from Russia and Scandinavia, don’t breed here ( on the odd occasion they may stay) and will disappear again in about April. From what I’ve read they only visit gardens when there’s a shortage of food which I can’t think there will be at the moment, so I’ve been very lucky. He hung around for a while with the chaffinches and house sparrows and seemed quite at home. I really hope he’s going to be a regular this winter. He’s a handsome chap I think you’ll agree.


----------



## nonethewiser

Last 2 weeks we've had gray squirrel visiting our garden, walks along top of fence then climbs down then up onto nut feeder, dog has caught on & goes ballistic at patio window, at first he scared it off but now squirrel isn't bothered. Like seeing squirrels gray or red.


----------



## EmmaL76

Rubbish photo but this is Sir Lancelot. He’s in my garden everyday. Very noisy in the morning. We also have a family of grouse but they run way too quick to photograph


----------



## eggyg

nonethewiser said:


> Last 2 weeks we've had gray squirrel visiting our garden, walks along top of fence then climbs down then up onto nut feeder, dog has caught on & goes ballistic at patio window, at first he scared it off but now squirrel isn't bothered. Like seeing squirrels gray or red.


We had one a few weeks ago eating the bird nuts. He was massive! Like you red or grey I don’t mind.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Blimey, it’s been months since I’ve posted on here. Obviously nothing interesting in the bird watching world happened to me. Until yesterday that is! Drum roll everyone.  We had a male brambling on our feeders. I’ve never ever seen one. They come over in the winter from Russia and Scandinavia, don’t breed here ( on the odd occasion they may stay) and will disappear again in about April. From what I’ve read they only visit gardens when there’s a shortage of food which I can’t think there will be at the moment, so I’ve been very lucky. He hung around for a while with the chaffinches and house sparrows and seemed quite at home. I really hope he’s going to be a regular this winter. He’s a handsome chap I think you’ll agree.


Wow, a real rarity! We’ve had one once here, in 35 yrs, though we did see one when we were walking along the front at Lytham in foul weather, about 20 years ago, it was looking like it wished it hadnt bothered to migrate.


----------



## eggyg

EmmaL76 said:


> Rubbish photo but this is Sir Lancelot. He’s in my garden everyday. Very noisy in the morning. We also have a family of grouse but they run way too quick to photograph


Aww! We had Phileas but he was killed by, I suspect, a neighbours cat. He would sometimes bring his girlfriends. Phyllis, Philomena and Phillippa.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Wow, a real rarity! We’ve had one once here, in 35 yrs, though we did see one when we were walking along the front at Lytham in foul weather, about 20 years ago, it was looking like it wished it hadnt bothered to migrate.


I can’t believe how lucky I was. I was making the lunch and glanced up, saw it on our triple feeder, at first glance I thought it was a chaffinch but they never go on that particular feeder. Grabbed the binoculars and thought “wow”! I knew straight away what it was as someone had posted a photo of one on my FB birdwatching group just the day before. He stayed for ages, so I had time to grab my camera and fire off a few shots. My youngest daughter, who was here for lunch, thought it was hilarious how excited I was!


----------



## EmmaL76

eggyg said:


> Aww! We had Phileas but he was killed by, I suspect, a neighbours cat. He would sometimes bring his girlfriends. Phyllis, Philomena and Phillippa.


That’s so sad. We have foxes so I worry about him. We also have a huge badger set, a tawny owl and many squirrels, when they attack my bird feeders the mission impossible theme tune always comes to mind


----------



## ColinUK

Saw a pheasant crossing the road the other day. 
In central London of all places.


----------



## nonethewiser

eggyg said:


> We had one a few weeks ago eating the bird nuts. He was massive! Like you red or grey I don’t mind.



This ones massive, love watching him from window.


----------



## adrian1der

eggyg said:


> Blimey, it’s been months since I’ve posted on here. Obviously nothing interesting in the bird watching world happened to me. Until yesterday that is! Drum roll everyone.  We had a male brambling on our feeders. I’ve never ever seen one. They come over in the winter from Russia and Scandinavia, don’t breed here ( on the odd occasion they may stay) and will disappear again in about April. From what I’ve read they only visit gardens when there’s a shortage of food which I can’t think there will be at the moment, so I’ve been very lucky. He hung around for a while with the chaffinches and house sparrows and seemed quite at home. I really hope he’s going to be a regular this winter. He’s a handsome chap I think you’ll agree.


Hi @eggyg Do you have any beech trees near you? Brambling will often feed with flocks of chaffinch on Beech mast so might be worth checking


----------



## eggyg

adrian1der said:


> Hi @eggyg Do you have any beech trees near you? Brambling will often feed with flocks of chaffinch on Beech mast so might be worth checking


The farm down the road from us is called The Beeches so probably! I’m useless with trees.  I will Google and have a look whilst on my walk. I haven’t seen him since, hope he wasn’t just passing on his way down south where it’s usually warmer.


----------



## Leadinglights

EmmaL76 said:


> That’s so sad. We have foxes so I worry about him. We also have a huge badger set, a tawny owl and many squirrels, when they attack my bird feeders the mission impossible theme tune always comes to mind


Don't talk to me about badgers, they were the cause of my accident, they had dug a hole and the leg of the stepladder fell into it as the edge collapsed.
They have now been rotovating areas of the grass.


----------



## EmmaL76

Leadinglights said:


> Don't talk to me about badgers, they were the cause of my accident, they had dug a hole and the leg of the stepladder fell into it as the edge collapsed.
> They have now been rotovating areas of the grass.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Yes we have a big problem with them, we have what we call our formal lawn (sounds a bit posh I know) then our field.  The sets are in the field but they like to dig up our proper lawn at night. We only had it Landscaped a year or so ago, so it’s a bit annoying.


----------



## Ivostas66

This chap cheered us all up first thing this morning!

Must admit our feeders have been packed over the past few days with Jays, Coal Tits, a very large flock of Blue Tits (counted over 25 in the garden a few days ago) and Great Tits - not to mention the usual Wrens, Dunnocks, Sparrows and doves.


----------



## eggyg

Wonderful @Ivostas66 we are lucky enough to get woodpeckers quite regularly now. I love seeing them. I’ve just come in from filling up the feeders, I’m sure one of them will be along shortly.


----------



## Leadinglights

eggyg said:


> Wonderful @Ivostas66 we are lucky enough to get woodpeckers quite regularly now. I love seeing them. I’ve just come in from filling up the feeders, I’m sure one of them will be along shortly.


Nuthatches and long tail tits are the most exciting I get.

How are you today, have you had the result of your Covid test, we've all been keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> Nuthatches and long tail tits are the most exciting I get.
> 
> How are you today, have you had the result of your Covid test, we've all been keeping our fingers crossed.


Not yet! On pins. Still feel rubbish. I thought going in to the fresh air and feeding the birds would help, it didn’t! It’s very cold up here, 0 degrees, the cold air just aggravated my tubes. Coughing and spluttering now.


----------



## Ditto

Feel better asap. 

I give the birds all the seed from the parrot cage, there's loads! Not sure if they appreciate it or not. I have water out too but I'm always afraid of the cats getting them.


----------



## eggyg

Had a couple of walks this week and captured some birds. Firstly I was pleased to see little grebes on a local pond, I’ve only ever seen them hiding in the undergrowth down the river, these were quite blatant! Cute little things. The usual mallards, coots and a male goosander also in attendance. Yesterday we walked through some woods and by a river, never saw another living person. But whilst looking up at the bare tree branches I said to myself I would love to see a tree creeper, and the next thing I know I did! I’m going to try the same method on Friday whilst looking at my EuroMillions ticket!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’m going to try the same method on Friday whilst looking at my EuroMillions ticket


Good plan, I’m sure that will work.
We had a song thrush singing its heart out in the garden earlier in the week, definite sign of spring. It’s probably drowned in all the rain now. Meanwhile there was a huge flock of Fieldfares in the paddock at riding on Saturday, probably making their way back North, havent seen any since the Autumn when they were all travelling through southwards. With the SW gales forecast, they’ll probably get blown back to Scandinavia fairly speedily.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Good plan, I’m sure that will work.
> We had a song thrush singing its heart out in the garden earlier in the week, definite sign of spring. It’s probably drowned in all the rain now. Meanwhile there was a huge flock of Fieldfares in the paddock at riding on Saturday, probably making their way back North, havent seen any since the Autumn when they were all travelling through southwards. With the SW gales forecast, they’ll probably get blown back to Scandinavia fairly speedily.


Haven’t seen fieldfares for years. And not seen or heard any thrushes so far. Saw dozens of siskins yesterday but they were far too quick for a photo, we get them in the garden but love seeing a flock in  the wild, so to speak. Also spotted a lone cormorant yesterday, every time I raised my camera he dived under the water! No dipper though, the river was very full and very fast flowing and his usual rocks were covered. I’ll catch him/her again soon, they always nest in the same place, under the motorway bridge.


----------



## Leadinglights

I was pleased to see my Long Tail tits on the bird feeders, I think there are 3 pairs. They are very cute.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> I was pleased to see my Long Tail tits on the bird feeders, I think there are 3 pairs. They are very cute.


One of my most favourite birds. Had them fleetingly on our feeders this year. Saw a big flock of them last week whilst on a walk. Lovely little things.


----------



## Ivostas66

Driving across the Chase this morning (visiting parents) we saw a herd of deer sheltering under a tree. I hopped out, grabbed the camera and they didn't seem to mind me snapping away!


----------



## Ditto

The poor things look perished!  They need to cuddle in.


----------



## EmmaL76

Bit of a rubbish picture but this was in my garden yesterday. I know nothing about birds but sure you guys can tell me what it is


----------



## Robin

EmmaL76 said:


> Bit of a rubbish picture but this was in my garden yesterday. I know nothing about birds but sure you guys can tell me what it is


It’s difficult to judge the size from the photo. It looks like some sort of game bird, female, probably, from the plain colour. Pheasant if largish, partridge a bit smaller.


----------



## trophywench

I'd go with pheasant. partridges are usually more 'dumpy' looking.  The hens of either are just fairly boring brown birds.  With small heads since they have brains the size of peas, and petits pois at that.


----------



## EmmaL76

I do have pheasants often and the females look different to this one. There used to be 4 or 5 of these knocking about last year when they were babies. Only see this one now though (I have plenty of foxes too ) It’s quite large a similar size to a pheasant. Last year my dad said he thought they were grouse then changed his mind to partridge. Tried to make friends with it but he runs really fast !  I used to have a family of hares, now they are huge! Mum dad and a baby, woke up on morning to find a fox had got the baby, caused kids emotional damage. I also have a resident tawny owl and a buzzard is usually knocking about. blessed


----------



## chaoticcar

Could it be a collered  dove ?
Carol


----------



## Docb

chaoticcar said:


> Could it be a collered  dove ?
> Carol


Don't think so, not with that tail.  Bit of a scrawny hen pheasant is my guess.


----------



## Contused

EmmaL76 said:


> Bit of a rubbish picture but this was in my garden yesterday. I know nothing about birds but sure you guys can tell me what it is


It looks like a game bird, perhaps a grey partridge.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I really miss the variety of birds we used to get in our garden.

When we were first in this house there were only one or two cats on the whole street, and we used to have a flock of house sparrows, great tits, blue tits, long tailed tits, blackbirds, goldfinches, occasional redwings and fieldfares, and even an occasional sparrow hawk(!)

Over the years the cat population significantly increased, with lots of houses having 2 each. One upstairs property has about 5, and the only way they can access the outside is via our single-storey roof.

We do get a bird occasionally, but they have more or less given up on our garden now


----------



## grovesy

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I really miss the variety of birds we used to get in our garden.
> 
> When we were first in this house there were only one or two cats on the whole street, and we used to have a flock of house sparrows, great tits, blue tits, long tailed tits, blackbirds, goldfinches, occasional redwings and fieldfares, and even an occasional sparrow hawk(!)
> 
> Over the years the cat population significantly increased, with lots of houses having 2 each. One upstairs property has about 5, and the only way they can access the outside is via our single-storey roof.
> 
> We do get a bird occasionally, but they have more or less given up on our garden now


I read an article in one of my gardening magazines a couple of years that said there is evidence, that birds avoid gardens were cats live.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

grovesy said:


> I read an article in one of my gardening magazines a couple of years that said there is evidence, that birds avoid gardens were cats live.



We have 2 dogs, but the impact of the increasing cat population over several years has been pretty clear.

Plus I think whoever had the roof where the sparrows were nesting must have had it fixed, because that flock has disappeared too.


----------



## Leadinglights

What strange bird is this?


----------



## Robin

Leadinglights said:


> What strange bird is this?
> View attachment 20273


Bet it’s the only one in the vicinity at the moment.


----------



## eggyg

Leadinglights said:


> What strange bird is this?
> View attachment 20273


Is it a kittiwake?


----------



## Ditto

I don't really get any birds either apart from the pigeon pair that live here in the garden all the time now that CheekyCat is old and can't move so fast. We've got a squirrel now though, I gave him the Christmas walnuts and he was in his element breaking them open and having a whale of a time.


----------



## eggyg

Everyday since 1st March we’ve had a male pheasant come to the garden. On Wednesday he brought two of his lady friends! 
Today he’s been in and out all day. He just wanders around picking up what seeds/nuts/suet the little birds drop from the feeders. He doesn’t seem to bother the other birds and they don’t bother him. But today he was doing his usual wandering when Mrs Woody arrived on one of the nut feeders, he froze on the spot and never moved a muscle until she flew off which was quite a while later! The photos aren’t brilliant as they were taken through the patio doors. But on the last one Mrs Woody is on the feeder on the left and Phinn the pheasant is half tucked into a rose bush! It was funny.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Everyday since 1st March we’ve had a male pheasant come to the garden. On Wednesday he brought two of his lady friends!
> Today he’s been in and out all day. He just wanders around picking up what seeds/nuts/suet the little birds drop from the feeders. He doesn’t seem to bother the other birds and they don’t bother him. But today he was doing his usual wandering when Mrs Woody arrived on one of the nut feeders, he froze on the spot and never moved a muscle until she flew off which was quite a while later! The photos aren’t brilliant as they were taken through the patio doors. But on the last one Mrs Woody is on the feeder on the left and Phinn the pheasant is half tucked into a rose bush! It was funny.


Bigamist!


----------



## eggyg

The reed buntings are back! They’re very late this year. Managed to get a decent photo of Mr as he is getting quite brave and coming closer to the house. Only saw Mrs fleetingly but managed a slightly blurry, hidden by hubby photo. 
Also surprisingly have had a scary looking rook wandering about. Never saw one in the garden for any length of time before. It’s been a couple of times now. Phinn the pheasant still visiting everyday, he actually knocked on the French windows yesterday! 
Who needs to go to a RSPB reserve, just come to my garden. I don’t charge as much!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> The reed buntings are back! They’re very late this year. Managed to get a decent photo of Mr as he is getting quite brave and coming closer to the house. Only saw Mrs fleetingly but managed a slightly blurry, hidden by hubby photo.
> Also surprisingly have had a scary looking rook wandering about. Never saw one in the garden for any length of time before. It’s been a couple of times now. Phinn the pheasant still visiting everyday, he actually knocked on the French windows yesterday!
> Who needs to go to a RSPB reserve, just come to my garden. I don’t charge as much!


We had a couple of semi resident rooks over the winter, they learned how to get onto the seed feeder with the open portholes, and swing the whole thing to spill the seed on the ground, where they could eat it in peace. Or take it in turns to shovel beak fulls out  for their mate on the ground. Whilst I applauded their ingenuity, it was costing me a fortune in sunflower hearts, so I only put a mesh feeder up with them in now, for the tits and finches. I tried the porthole feeder again after a week or two, not having seen the Rooks for a while…and they were back within the hour, obviously been keeping it on the radar.
I'm jealous of your reed buntings, though!


----------



## eggyg

On our Cumbrian coastal walk yesterday I saw and heard lots of these birds below. I couldn’t get a good look at all until on our way back as the sun was setting I spotted this one on the gorse. I didn’t know what it was except it was probably a finch or bunting. Got the Collins out and the only thing that seemed familiar was a young female yellow hammer. Put the photo on my birdwatching FB page and apparently it’s a linnet. Female I’m presuming as there’s no hint of the pinky markings. Never seen one up here. Anyone on here know if that’s right, in my Collins the linnet looks darker although that photo was well lit up. I was hoping for yellow hammer as I’ve never seen one before.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> On our Cumbrian coastal walk yesterday I saw and heard lots of these birds below. I couldn’t get a good look at all until on our way back as the sun was setting I spotted this one on the gorse. I didn’t know what it was except it was probably a finch or bunting. Got the Collins out and the only thing that seemed familiar was a young female yellow hammer. Put the photo on my birdwatching FB page and apparently it’s a linnet. Female I’m presuming as there’s no hint of the pinky markings. Never seen one up here. Anyone on here know if that’s right, in my Collins the linnet looks darker although that photo was well lit up. I was hoping for yellow hammer as I’ve never seen one before.


Looks like the linnets we used to get at our old house. The females are comparatively dull! We moved within the village, and rarely get them in the current garden, though I have seen them when out on walks. We also get yellowhammers round here, I saw one the other week, also when out on a walk, and we often hear them singing when we are out. (the distinctive little bit of bread and no cheese) But neither yellowhammers nor linnets are as plentiful as when we first moved to the area 37 years ago.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Looks like the linnets we used to get at our old house. The females are comparatively dull! We moved within the village, and rarely get them in the current garden, though I have seen them when out on walks. We also get yellowhammers round here, I saw one the other week, also when out on a walk, and we often hear them singing when we are out. (the distinctive little bit of bread and no cheese) But neither yellowhammers nor linnets are as plentiful as when we first moved to the area 37 years ago.


Thanks @Robin I’ve never seen them up here. Last time was in East Yorkshire where there was loads sitting on the telegraph wires and followed it as we walked.


----------



## Ditto

Have had to stop feeding the birds and wildlife at daughters as now there's rats! They come out as brazen as all get out in the daytime too.  I can't really dislike them, I just likes furry things but the neighbours aren't keen.


----------



## eggyg

Ditto said:


> Have had to stop feeding the birds and wildlife at daughters as now there's rats! They come out as brazen as all get out in the daytime too.  I can't really dislike them, I just likes furry things but the neighbours aren't keen.


I am absolutely petrified and have a real phobia of those creatures beginning with an R and ending with a T. I can’t even write the word. I would be moving home if they ever came anywhere near my bird feeders.  I’m having palpitations even reading your post!


----------



## trophywench

(Er, who's going to tell Elaine how far we all are to the nearest one in the UK?)


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> (Er, who's going to tell Elaine how far we all are to the nearest one in the UK?)


I know but I try not to dwell on it!  Shivers emoji!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> Have had to stop feeding the birds and wildlife at daughters as now there's rats! They come out as brazen as all get out in the daytime too.  I can't really dislike them, I just likes furry things but the neighbours aren't keen.



Sorry to hear your wildlife-supporting has been hijacked by furry friends @Ditto 

Don’t suppose it would help to call them urban ‘small mammals’?


----------



## eggyg

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear your wildlife-supporting has been hijacked by furry friends @Ditto
> 
> Don’t suppose it would help to call them urban ‘small mammals’?


No!


----------



## eggyg

Morning from the Scottish Highlands. Just arrived late Friday, never left the cottage yesterday as was torrential rain all day, never stopped. But we still got some visitors. The photos were all taken from the French windows and it was grey and wet. 
1. Hooded crows, only spotted in Scotland. 
2. Barnacle Goose.  
3. Meadow pipit.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Morning from the Scottish Highlands. Just arrived late Friday, never left the cottage yesterday as was torrential rain all day, never stopped. But we still got some visitors. The photos were all taken from the French windows and it was grey and wet.
> 1. Hooded crows, only spotted in Scotland.
> 2. Barnacle Goose.
> 3. Meadow pipit.


Isn’t that a Canada Goose?




__





						WILDFOWL IDENTIFICATION - BARNACLE GOOSE / CANADA GOOSE - WWT SLIMBRIDGE
					





					www.slim-bridge.co.uk
				



I'm envious of your meadow pipit. Haven't seen one for years.


----------



## trophywench

Robin said:


> Isn’t that a Canada Goose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILDFOWL IDENTIFICATION - BARNACLE GOOSE / CANADA GOOSE - WWT SLIMBRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slim-bridge.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm envious of your meadow pipit. Haven't seen one for years.


Yep - sorry Elaine - neck's far too long for a Barnacle, let alone owt else.  Hate the damn things - rather like how I feel about Tree Rats (aka grey squirrels.)

Invasive vermin.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Isn’t that a Canada Goose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILDFOWL IDENTIFICATION - BARNACLE GOOSE / CANADA GOOSE - WWT SLIMBRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.slim-bridge.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm envious of your meadow pipit. Haven't seen one for years.


So it is. Damn! I should know that as they are rife in the Lakes. 
Meadow pipits are everywhere in the Lake District and the Cumbrian coast. We’ve seen quite a few today on the Loch shore.


----------



## eggyg

I saw my first cuckoo on Tuesday. I can hear them everywhere but I just can’t see them. But we were on a very, very desolate road surrounding by mountains and lochs but not many trees. I could hear it and there was only one tree. Trained my binoculars on the tree and there it was. It’s not the best photo as it was quite a way away but I was thrilled. Also on the same road saw this stonechat fly on to a post. Stopped the car and got out expecting him to fly off . He stood and posed for me for ages. Further along the road, two deers, again just stood and posed for us. You really can’t beat the wilds of Scotland for wildlife. Going to Mull on Saturday hopefully I may see a white tailed sea eagle. That would really be a dream come true. Watch this space.


----------



## Docb

The village green is at the back of our house and one of the several trees on it has a hole about 10 feet up in which a pair of starlings are nesting.  Whilst sat on a nearby seat yesterday I could watch the comings and goings at the hole and since both birds were active I assume there are young in the nest.  The behaviour of the birds was fascinating. One came out of the nest at high speed and disappeared into the distance to find food before returning to the nest at equal speed, getting under cover as quickly as possible.  The other appeared at the hole entrance, looked about a bit before flopping down onto the grass at the base of the tree to poke around in the grass for grubs and stuff, returning to the nest at a more than comfortable pace. 

One was the cock, the other the hen..... I wonder which was which.

Photo of the one on the ground, the other moved far too fast to even think about getting a photo!


----------



## zippyjojo

ColinUK said:


> Saw this beauty on my walk today. Also saw it snuffle a moorhen chick but that’s nature!View attachment 14319


It never crossed my mind that a heron would eat a chick! We've got a heron in our garden (got a large pond) and I always thought it was just the fish he was eating but maybe that also explains the dwindling number of ducklings ...


----------



## zippyjojo

Docb said:


> The village green is at the back of our house and one of the several trees on it has a hole about 10 feet up in which a pair of starlings are nesting.  Whilst sat on a nearby seat yesterday I could watch the comings and goings at the hole and since both birds were active I assume there are young in the nest.  The behaviour of the birds was fascinating. One came out of the nest at high speed and disappeared into the distance to find food before returning to the nest at equal speed, getting under cover as quickly as possible.  The other appeared at the hole entrance, looked about a bit before flopping down onto the grass at the base of the tree to poke around in the grass for grubs and stuff, returning to the nest at a more than comfortable pace.
> 
> One was the cock, the other the hen..... I wonder which was which.
> 
> Photo of the one on the ground, the other moved far too fast to even think about getting a photo!
> 
> View attachment 20851


I love watching birds going into their nests. We've got a robin's nest in our outside tap casing at the moment and yesterday I spent ages watching the parents going back and forth.


----------



## chaoticcar

eggyg said:


> Morning from the Scottish Highlands. Just arrived late Friday, never left the cottage yesterday as was torrential rain all day, never stopped. But we still got some visitors. The photos were all taken from the French windows and it was grey and wet.
> 1. Hooded crows, only spotted in Scotland.
> 2. Barnacle Goose.
> 3. Meadow pipit.


My daughter lives in southern Ireland and a coocoo visits every year but I  have never seen it even though I have spent hours with binoculars even leaning out of the bathroom window !! It moves from tree to tree just to torment me !!
Carol


----------



## eggyg

We didn’t go to Mull on Saturday as planned but we did see a white tailed eagle being harangued by a buzzard on Friday. You’ll have to zoom in. It was very exciting to see and much preferable than going on a boat trip( I don’t do water)!
Also spotted a lone whopper swan on a small secluded Loch, it really should be home in Iceland. It’s perhaps not well.
Common sandpiper spotted on the Ardnamurchan Pennusula. Lovely little birds.
Yesterday this male wheatear posed for me as we descended a hill.
We hope to get over to Mull on Wednesday. Unfortunately, the weather isn’t looking good, strong winds and rain. Luckily the crossing from Lochaline is only 20 minutes. If we don’t see another white tailed eagle I won’t mind but hope to see some interesting seabirds.
Also saw a mink in Sanna Bay and the ubiquitous Highland Coo!


----------

